# MAYAN Prophecy .



## GalacticFederation (Sep 22, 2011)

the world is changing as i speak, right now there is a comet outside in solar system, Comet ELEnin is going to be align with the Sun and Earth on 09/27/2011,

it might cause earthquakes and will evolve the consciousnesses of Man

then you have 11/11/11, again the Sun might disturb our electronic communications such as radio waves , electricity, etc. The Sun's solar flares are increasing and are getting stronger, weakening the magnetic field of Earth, causing this too happen.

The Mayan calender end's on 10/28/2011, not 12/21/2012.

the word Maya means illusion of time,

time as you know while be able to control, infact time will be flexible, along with other gifts such as telepathy, and self healing


----------



## Luger187 (Sep 22, 2011)

why would a comet give us an earthquake? unless it hit the earth... and evolve the consciousness of man? why? how?

how do you know the sun thing is happening on 11/11/11? and what is significant about that date? just the fact its all 11's? that sounds like apophenia.


----------



## Marlboro47 (Sep 22, 2011)

I kid you not I had a bad e trip because of this bullshit prophecy.
Now that Im over it and I can think clearly again without worrying about the world ending, I realize that its just an other lie. The government is the one who tried to make everything that was predicted look like it was right. 
Why? Who knows why...

Pros and cons:

Cons: 
Your unhappy slightly unhappy that day

Pros:
You overcome a huge challange.
You realize that predicting that shit is all bullshit unless they are completely trustworthy.
Your brain kicks in to beleive that your death is coming sooner then it is, making your brain work ALOT faster then in your previous mind set of thinking you'll live till your 70-90(maybe 100if your lucky).
You also realize that our government is full of lies dishonestly, and can not be trusted.


----------



## blazinkill504 (Sep 23, 2011)

i just love how people will believe that they could predict when the world was gonna end, but they couldnt figure out good enough means to save water to keep their people alive.


----------



## GalacticFederation (Sep 23, 2011)

Marlboro47 said:


> I kid you not I had a bad e trip because of this bullshit prophecy.
> Now that Im over it and I can think clearly again without worrying about the world ending, I realize that its just an other lie. The government is the one who tried to make everything that was predicted look like it was right.
> Why? Who knows why...
> 
> ...


i never said death will happen, that is the media (movies), the world is not ending, nothing ever ends unless the mass consciousness of man allows fear (which the media and the secret government has programmed most humans on earth to believe) 

also the government has nothing to do with this topic, i mean they are trying to block this natural process which ancient civilizations have been warning and giveing us guidelines on how to succeed in this change


----------



## RavenMochi (Sep 23, 2011)

First, from what I'm understanding, we misunderstood the calendar, then 'end of this age' isn't for a few more thousand years.
second, if it is accurate, thats merely the ending of an age, not the world
third, I've lived through more end of the worlds then I even keep up with. The two that made me laugh the most was y2k and in the late 90's Jesus was supposed to come back Think it was 97 or 98, I just remember being in gym class, playing basketball with some friends and pausing before I made a shot, "Hey, wasn't Jesus supposed to come back today? Huh." then took the shot. I imagine before I die I'll live through several more 'end of the worlds.' Here's the thing, you could die tomorrow from a freak accident, get hit by a car, a random bullet, space debris coming down, There's no guarantee you'll even make it to that date, so why worry yourself about it. I do know this, on the offchance that shit is true, I plan on having a good size stash, making sure those that need to know know I love and adore them, and get blown. If it happens, I'll be sitting there in a lawn chair with a fat ass blunt in my hands watching the world end, if not, I got blown, either way, it works for me. 

As far as the evolving, if your waiting for a comet to evolve you maybe you should just take the initiative. The more I learn about quantum physics, the more I have a problem believing anything is impossible, one way to find out I suppose.


----------



## GalacticFederation (Sep 23, 2011)

Luger187 said:


> why would a comet give us an earthquake? unless it hit the earth... and evolve the consciousness of man? why? how?
> 
> how do you know the sun thing is happening on 11/11/11? and what is significant about that date? just the fact its all 11's? that sounds like apophenia.


do your research, and the comet might cause earthquakes due to gravity force and magnetic pulling of earths crust, the same way the moon pulls ocean tides and currents


----------



## Luger187 (Sep 23, 2011)

blazinkill504 said:


> i just love how people will believe that they could predict when the world was gonna end, but they couldnt figure out good enough means to save water to keep their people alive.


check this out. its called the hippo roller. it helps africans who have to carry water long distances. instead of carryin it on their head, they can now roll it. this uses much less energy. im not sure how much it is to donate for one
http://www.hipporoller.org/


----------



## Hepheastus420 (Sep 23, 2011)

Oh shit I'm gonna become telepathic? You can do so many things, hmmmm.
So this comet that NASA hasn't even warned us about is somehow how going to make my mind a powerful tool?


----------



## RavenMochi (Sep 23, 2011)

Galactic - As a side note, not that I'm saying you *are* on acid. But if you are, I would consider it nice to pm me where I can get some.


----------



## Hepheastus420 (Sep 23, 2011)

GalacticFederation said:


> do your research, and the comet might cause earthquakes due to gravity force and magnetic pulling of earths crust, the same way the moon pulls ocean tides and currents


 where did you get the telepathy thing from?


----------



## RavenMochi (Sep 23, 2011)

Hepheastus420 said:


> Oh shit I'm gonna become telepathic? You can do so many things, hmmmm.
> So this comet that NASA hasn't even warned us about is somehow how going to make my mind a powerful tool?


Yep, just like the Nuclear Power plant melt downs made a shitload of japanese folk super-heroes, thats how it works, haven't you heard?


----------



## GalacticFederation (Sep 23, 2011)

RavenMochi said:


> First, from what I'm understanding, we misunderstood the calendar, then 'end of this age' isn't for a few more thousand years.
> second, if it is accurate, thats merely the ending of an age, not the world
> third, I've lived through more end of the worlds then I even keep up with. The two that made me laugh the most was y2k and in the late 90's Jesus was supposed to come back Think it was 97 or 98, I just remember being in gym class, playing basketball with some friends and pausing before I made a shot, "Hey, wasn't Jesus supposed to come back today? Huh." then took the shot. I imagine before I die I'll live through several more 'end of the worlds.' Here's the thing, you could die tomorrow from a freak accident, get hit by a car, a random bullet, space debris coming down, There's no guarantee you'll even make it to that date, so why worry yourself about it. I do know this, on the offchance that shit is true, I plan on having a good size stash, making sure those that need to know know I love and adore them, and get blown. If it happens, I'll be sitting there in a lawn chair with a fat ass blunt in my hands watching the world end, if not, I got blown, either way, it works for me.
> 
> As far as the evolving, if your waiting for a comet to evolve you maybe you should just take the initiative. The more I learn about quantum physics, the more I have a problem believing anything is impossible, one way to find out I suppose.


yes, end of this age, it has been a very long 34 thousand year cycle of Man kind evolution. All i know is the ninth Mayan wave begins right after 10.28.2011

it is change, a new global age of peace, take a look at what has happen out in the middle east, it is normal, every evolving planet out in space goes through changes like theses


----------



## blazinkill504 (Sep 23, 2011)

Luger187 said:


> check this out. its called the hippo roller. it helps africans who have to carry water long distances. instead of carryin it on their head, they can now roll it. this uses much less energy. im not sure how much it is to donate for one
> http://www.hipporoller.org/


see now i can give props to that man. you gotta work with your head! well i guess before they were just in a different way. and exactly how big is this comet? because to fuck with us like that.

what most dont tell you is how the maya thought the world was gonna end. apparently the forces of good and evil are gonna come to earth and play a game they maya use to play kinda like their football. and whoever wins good or evil wins period...


----------



## RavenMochi (Sep 23, 2011)

GalacticFederation said:


> yes, end of this age, it has been a very long 34 thousand year cycle of Man kind evolution. All i know is the ninth Mayan wave begins right after 10.28.2011
> 
> it is change, a new global age of peace, take a look at what has happen out in the middle east, it is normal, every evolving planet out in space goes through changes like theses


&#8224;LHMFAO&#8224; The day this world knows the end of war is the day man no longer exist on it. Or any living species for that matter. Hell, even ants war. Sorry, I'll just have to see this to believe it.


----------



## Luger187 (Sep 23, 2011)

GalacticFederation said:


> do your research, and the comet might cause earthquakes due to gravity force and magnetic pulling of earths crust, the same way the moon pulls ocean tides and currents


ok. do you have anything that shows the comet is much closer and much more massive than what this guy is saying?

http://astroblogger.blogspot.com/2011/03/from-super-moons-to-comet-elenin-we.html


> I was wondering why Comet 2010 X1 Elenin was attracting all the attention from the apocalypse and Nibiru crowd rather than Comet 2009 P1 Garrad. It turns out it&#8217;s Leonid Elenin&#8217;s fault.
> 
> According to a video* going around the web at the moment, Leonid Elenin isn&#8217;t a real person (Leonid, a long time comet observer who contributes to the comet-obs discussion group and has his own blog, may be surprised at his non&#8211;person status, but bear with me for a moment). Leonids' name is a secret code, ELE for Extinction Level Event and NIN for some tatty old goddess. I mean, you just can&#8217;t make a decent code from Garrad or McNaught.
> 
> ...


----------



## GalacticFederation (Sep 23, 2011)

Hepheastus420 said:


> where did you get the telepathy thing from?



have you ever been with a friend or family member , while watching t.v. or playing a game , out of no where you say something of a topic or a word, and BAM. "Your friend says oh i was just thinking the same thing"

it will come natural, meditation helps speed up the process if your interested


----------



## Luger187 (Sep 23, 2011)

GalacticFederation said:


> have you ever been with a friend or family member , while watching t.v. or playing a game , out of no where you say something of a topic or a word, and BAM. "Your friend says oh i was just thinking the same thing"
> 
> it will come natural, meditation helps speed up the process if your interested


or maybe its because they are a friend or family member and if they hang out with you a lot, the two of you begin to think somewhat the same because of the experiences you have together. occasionally, both of you may be reminded of something at the same time when one of you or a third party says something related to that something. it happens a lot more often in twins. this is because they have almost the same genes and usually have the same experiences throughout life. it is natural for two brains with similar past experiences to produce the same thought when given the same stimuli.

true telepathy would have this occuring constantly. it would be a form of communication. all studies and experiments on telepathy have shown it to be nothing more than random chance. you just remember those random chances and see them as special events. you cant explain it, so the two brains MUST have been connected in some way, right? nope


----------



## RavenMochi (Sep 23, 2011)

GalacticFederation said:


> have you ever been with a friend or family member , while watching t.v. or playing a game , out of no where you say something of a topic or a word, and BAM. "Your friend says oh i was just thinking the same thing"
> 
> it will come natural, meditation helps speed up the process if your interested


This has nothing to do with a comet though, so where do you get the relationship of comet = telepathy?


----------



## GalacticFederation (Sep 23, 2011)

RavenMochi said:


> This has nothing to do with a comet though, so where do you get the relationship of comet = telepathy?


i dont think its even a comet, it could be a brown dwarf star also or even Planet X Nibiru , 

With out the Sun , life would on earth would cease, the sun sends frequency and codes , we humans wouldn't even understand how it works, scientists are now starting to realize that Sun might not just be a ball of fire.
and like i said , since this comet is interfering with Earths magnetic field , sun flares are more easily reached to earth magnetic field with out a problem


----------



## GalacticFederation (Sep 23, 2011)

the suns light and frequency are probably enhancing our DnA and brain, as the brain receives waves and signals such as beta and alpha


----------



## RavenMochi (Sep 23, 2011)

mutation does not equal enhancement.


----------



## GalacticFederation (Sep 23, 2011)

Luger187 said:


> or maybe its because they are a friend or family member and if they hang out with you a lot, the two of you begin to think somewhat the same because of the experiences you have together. occasionally, both of you may be reminded of something at the same time when one of you or a third party says something related to that something. it happens a lot more often in twins. this is because they have almost the same genes and usually have the same experiences throughout life. it is natural for two brains with similar past experiences to produce the same thought when given the same stimuli.
> 
> true telepathy would have this occuring constantly. it would be a form of communication. all studies and experiments on telepathy have shown it to be nothing more than random chance. you just remember those random chances and see them as special events. you cant explain it, so the two brains MUST have been connected in some way, right? nope


Every family members are soul partners or groups , facing karmic issues and life lessons and as for the telepathy, the brain does infact produce lots of different waves, causing these telepathy moments to occur, i dont think it has to do with genetics


----------



## GalacticFederation (Sep 23, 2011)

RavenMochi said:


> mutation does not equal enhancement.


mutation comes from micro waves , radiation, heck maybe even cancer too, but when it comes to natural universal laws from space i dont think its mutation, as man has always evolved through out time due to changes out in space


----------



## blazinkill504 (Sep 23, 2011)

GalacticFederation said:


> have you ever been with a friend or family member , while watching t.v. or playing a game , out of no where you say something of a topic or a word, and BAM. "Your friend says oh i was just thinking the same thing"
> 
> it will come natural, meditation helps speed up the process if your interested


or since you're around those people the most and more than likely if its friends you use the same lingo its bound to happen at some point


----------



## RavenMochi (Sep 23, 2011)

GalacticFederation said:


> Every family members are soul partners or groups , facing karmic issues and life lessons and as for the telepathy, the brain does infact produce lots of different waves, causing these telepathy moments to occur, i dont think it has to do with genetics


Seriously, if your doing acid, its not nice to keep it to yourself, you should be sharing with the whole class...


----------



## blazinkill504 (Sep 23, 2011)

GalacticFederation said:


> the suns light and frequency are probably enhancing our DnA and brain, as the brain receives waves and signals such as beta and alpha


and if we got the full power of the sun here it would kill us before it would enhance us


----------



## GalacticFederation (Sep 23, 2011)

we are all one, earth is a living being , the universe is alive, your thoughts are energy, as time passes you will have the ability to manifest things in your life by thoughts


----------



## GalacticFederation (Sep 23, 2011)

blazinkill504 said:


> and if we got the full power of the sun here it would kill us before it would enhance us


earth absorbs most of the solar radiation due to the magnetic field, as she too is evolving.


----------



## Luger187 (Sep 23, 2011)

GalacticFederation said:


> i dont think its even a comet, it could be a brown dwarf star also or even Planet X Nibiru,


then why are you telling us its a comet? they think it might be a comet, or a dwarf star, or maybe even a planet... they just dont know. but what they do know is that it will mess with the magnetic field and the sun will kill us!



> With out the Sun , life would on earth would cease,


correct



> the sun sends frequency and codes,


how do you know this? what 'code' could it be sending? 



> we humans wouldn't even understand how it works,


sounds scary



> scientists are now starting to realize that Sun might not just be a ball of fire.


the sun is not just a ball of fire. there are many elements and things going on inside stars. we know how this works



> and like i said , since this comet is interfering with Earths magnetic field ,


you dont know that. if you do, id like to see it



> sun flares are more easily reached to earth magnetic field with out a problem


what should we do about this?


----------



## blazinkill504 (Sep 23, 2011)

GalacticFederation said:


> earth absorbs most of the solar radiation due to the magnetic field, as she too is evolving.


and how would that evolve our magnetic field i thought it was slowly strippin it away


----------



## GalacticFederation (Sep 23, 2011)

RavenMochi said:


> Seriously, if your doing acid, its not nice to keep it to yourself, you should be sharing with the whole class...


no acid my friend, im not into harmful drugs


----------



## GalacticFederation (Sep 23, 2011)

blazinkill504 said:


> and how would that evolve our magnetic field i thought it was slowly strippin it away


most of the suns flares bounce off the Earths atmosphere


----------



## Luger187 (Sep 23, 2011)

GalacticFederation said:


> Every family members are soul partners or groups , facing karmic issues and life lessons and as for the telepathy, the brain does infact produce lots of different waves, causing these telepathy moments to occur, i dont think it has to do with genetics


where did you learn that from? i dont remember them finding out we can talk to each other telepathically.

and it doesnt have a lot to do with genetics(at least i dont think). its just if two people are close genetically, i think they have a higher chance of either thinking the same, or at least having similar personalities, etc


----------



## RavenMochi (Sep 23, 2011)

1) Acid has never done harm to me
2) Do you have any sources to refer us to for this claims? So far your expecting us to take your claims for things that go beyond one persons credibility. Your saying we've evolved throughout ages by things that have happened is space. Where do you get this from? I'm not saying its not possible, but I do find it impossible that you have any evidence to back this up. If I'm wrong, please, show me your sources.


----------



## Luger187 (Sep 23, 2011)

GalacticFederation said:


> mutation comes from micro waves , radiation, heck maybe even cancer too, but when it comes to natural universal laws from space i dont think its mutation, as man has always evolved through out time due to changes out in space


what the fuck are you talking about? what changes in space have made us evolve?! the only thing i can think of is them looking at the stars and doing things from that. but thats not evolution. more like changes in culture


----------



## blazinkill504 (Sep 23, 2011)

GalacticFederation said:


> most of the suns flares bounce off the Earths atmosphere


no you were right the first time they deflect off the magnetic field when they're strong enough they interact with out atmosphere aka aurora lights


----------



## GalacticFederation (Sep 23, 2011)

Luger187 : NASA and others are doing studies and are monitoring the sun and its solar flare activity this moment 

and as for the comet or even dwarf star, i dont think its normal it being in our solar system and interring, which is rather a blessing 

what we should do , for a guide is to change all negative thoughts, as thoughts will become your reality


----------



## Luger187 (Sep 23, 2011)

GalacticFederation said:


> most of the suns flares bounce off the Earths atmosphere


thanks for the new sig. that is hilarious


----------



## GalacticFederation (Sep 23, 2011)

Luger187 said:


> what the fuck are you talking about? what changes in space have made us evolve?! the only thing i can think of is them looking at the stars and doing things from that. but thats not evolution. more like changes in culture


Well for one, when the earth tilts on its axis it receives less sun or more sun in certain spots of the Earth, such as changing evolution of skin color in middle equator regions, while the more north you get the less sun you receive, causing change in genetics of humans,

in Africa skin color is dark, and hair other factors come to play, head north and you have lighter skin and lighter eye color, isnt this evolution?


----------



## RavenMochi (Sep 23, 2011)

GalacticFederation said:


> Luger187 : NASA and others are doing studies and are monitoring the sun and its solar flare activity this moment
> 
> and as for the comet or even dwarf star, i dont think its normal it being in our solar system and interring, which is rather a blessing
> 
> what we should do , for a guide is to change all negative thoughts, as thoughts will become your reality


That study in no way manner shape or form supports any of the claims you've made, not even a little bit.

change all negative thoughts, huh? Go study up on the political situation in the sudan, or what they do to 'street kids' in Brazil and tell me not to have negative thoughts. There is such a thing as righteous anger. Their is such a thing as balance. Negativity is needed just as much as positive. 


Luger187 said:


> thanks for the new sig. that is hilarious


Man, he's given you a store worth of choices for a new sig.


----------



## GalacticFederation (Sep 23, 2011)

Luger187 said:


> thanks for the new sig. that is hilarious


sure.. i guess?


----------



## Specialboy (Sep 23, 2011)

Hepheastus420 said:


> Oh shit I'm gonna become telepathic? You can do so many things, hmmmm.
> So this comet that NASA hasn't even warned us about is somehow how going to make my mind a powerful tool?


I fear it may make a tool out of the OP


----------



## RavenMochi (Sep 23, 2011)

GalacticFederation said:


> Well for one, when the earth tilts on its axis it receives less sun or more sun in certain spots of the Earth, such as changing evolution of skin color in middle equator regions, while the more north you get the less sun you receive, causing change in genetics of humans,
> 
> in Africa skin color is dark, and hair other factors come to play, head north and you have lighter skin and lighter eye color, isnt this evolution?


Pigment changes to adapt to our environment is a far cry from brain enhancement.


----------



## Luger187 (Sep 23, 2011)

GalacticFederation said:


> Luger187 : NASA and others are doing studies and are monitoring the sun and its solar flare activity this moment


so? i already knew that



> and as for the comet or even dwarf star, i dont think its normal it being in our solar system and interring, which is rather a blessing


it is normal for comets to be in our solar system. they are always flying around. and the dwarf star would have been detected long ago



> what we should do , for a guide is to change all negative thoughts, as thoughts will become your reality


thanks that was really helpful!


----------



## GalacticFederation (Sep 23, 2011)

RavenMochi said:


> That study in no way manner shape or form supports any of the claims you've made, not even a little bit.
> 
> change all negative thoughts, huh? Go study up on the political situation in the sudan, or what they do to 'street kids' in Brazil and tell me not to have negative thoughts. There is such a thing as righteous anger. Their is such a thing as balance. Negativity is needed just as much as positive.
> 
> Man, he's given you a store worth of choices for a new sig.


yes i agree , with out dark there is no contrast, you must have light and dark in order to experience life and learn lessons 

and as for certain people suffering , its all due to the soul , every person has incarnated on Earth to experience lessons and karmic teachings


----------



## Luger187 (Sep 23, 2011)

GalacticFederation said:


> Well for one, when the earth tilts on its axis it receives less sun or more sun in certain spots of the Earth, such as changing evolution of skin color in middle equator regions, while the more north you get the less sun you receive, causing change in genetics of humans,
> 
> in Africa skin color is dark, and hair other factors come to play, head north and you have lighter skin and lighter eye color, isnt this evolution?


i guess you are right about that. but i dont see what that has to do with your point


----------



## Luger187 (Sep 23, 2011)

RavenMochi said:


> Man, he's given you a store worth of choices for a new sig.


lol if only we could have more space in sigs!


----------



## RavenMochi (Sep 23, 2011)

um. Kay, been fun. &#8224;backs away slowly&#8224;


----------



## Carne Seca (Sep 23, 2011)

GalacticFederation said:


> the word Maya means illusion of time


You _*do*_ realize that your definition of the word Maya is a Sanskrit word, right? As in part of the Hindu faith? Wrong "Indians". It has nothing to do with the Mayan people which, like most other tribes, loosely means The People. It is a collective designation embracing a region that shares a linguistic and cultural heritage.


----------



## GalacticFederation (Sep 23, 2011)

im sorry guys , i dont wanna be seen as a smart ass or anything , its just sad that the Government rather show obama and non sense instead of showing whats really going on out there


----------



## GalacticFederation (Sep 23, 2011)

RavenMochi said:


> um. Kay, been fun. &#8224;backs away slowly&#8224;


lol ,
stay with mE! lol


----------



## Crystalized (Sep 23, 2011)

This person is a wack job!


----------



## Luger187 (Sep 23, 2011)

Carne Seca said:


> You _*do*_ realize that your definition of the word Maya is a Sanskrit word, right? As in part of the Hindu faith? Wrong "Indians". It has nothing to do with the Mayan people which, like most other tribes, loosely means The People. It is a collective designation embracing a region that shares a linguistic and cultural heritage.


nice find!



GalacticFederation said:


> im sorry guys , i dont wanna be seen as a smart ass or anything , its just sad that the Government rather show obama and non sense instead of showing whats really going on out there


yeah because you have been really helpful in helping us understand this(sarcasm). post some evidence or GTFO


----------



## GalacticFederation (Sep 23, 2011)

there is no more land left to explore , it is now time explore space, and travel out to other dimensions and galaxies, aliens do exist 

mother earth is tired of all the destruction of her forests and land, and the wars between people and nations, ego and money has dwelled upon this planet and i believe it is time to change, if we dont change, SHE will do it for us, with natural disasters 

we are like pests , feeding off her


----------



## GalacticFederation (Sep 23, 2011)

okay, ill bring some good videos for you guys , give me a sec


----------



## Carne Seca (Sep 23, 2011)

GalacticFederation said:


> okay, ill bring some good videos for you guys , give me a sec


Oh please don't.


----------



## GalacticFederation (Sep 23, 2011)

Crystalized said:


> This person is a wack job![/QUOTE
> 
> you have the choice to read and learn wisdom , either wise dont read and just leave this topic forum


----------



## Hepheastus420 (Sep 23, 2011)

GalacticFederation said:


> there is no more land left to explore , it is now time explore space, and travel out to other dimensions and galaxies, aliens do exist
> 
> mother earth is tired of all the destruction of her forests and land, and the wars between people and nations, ego and money has dwelled upon this planet and i believe it is time to change, if we dont change, SHE will do it for us, with natural disasters
> 
> we are like pests , feeding off her


 We haven't discovered all of the oceans, and we haven't discovered every species. We find new living organisms every year.


----------



## GalacticFederation (Sep 23, 2011)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BvDM-UapEQI&feature=channel_video_title

are you ready ?


----------



## cannabineer (Sep 23, 2011)

... somebody didn't get back into Hogwarts this year.
cn


----------



## Luger187 (Sep 23, 2011)

GalacticFederation said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BvDM-UapEQI&feature=channel_video_title
> 
> are you ready ?


that video is meaningless. you have no reason to believe what you do. goodbye


----------



## blazinkill504 (Sep 23, 2011)

i think my iq went down watchin 3 minutes of that video. lol so we apparently dont know why we cant walk through walls....ITS THE MATRIX bahahahahaha


----------



## GalacticFederation (Sep 23, 2011)

hmm, its nice to have a open mind, you know what, all of you guys can go back to watch your NFL and other nonsense,...


----------



## GalacticFederation (Sep 23, 2011)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YghQBjMDMNo&feature=channel_video_title

thoses who really want to investigate the truth, 

im not forcing you , your decision


----------



## Luger187 (Sep 23, 2011)

GalacticFederation said:


> hmm, its nice to have a open mind, you know what, all of you guys can go back to watch your NFL and other nonsense,...


there is a difference between having an open mind and believing anything you hear that sounds scientific.


----------



## GalacticFederation (Sep 23, 2011)

Luger187 said:


> there is a difference between having an open mind and believing anything you hear that sounds scientific.


didt you say goodbye?


----------



## Luger187 (Sep 23, 2011)

GalacticFederation said:


> didt you say goodbye?


yeah but that was before you implied i didnt have an open mind and i like football


----------



## Carne Seca (Sep 23, 2011)

GalacticFederation said:


> hmm, its nice to have a open mind, you know what, all of you guys can go back to watch your NFL and other nonsense,...


Maybe you should go back to school and learn about the real world instead of parroting a doomsday fantasy that has no basis in fact, science or history.


----------



## suTraGrow (Sep 23, 2011)

View attachment 1801699


GalacticFederation said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YghQBjMDMNo&feature=channel_video_title
> 
> thoses who really want to investigate the truth,
> 
> im not forcing you , your decision


Dont worry bro I'm on your side got our thinking caps on and everything


----------



## Hepheastus420 (Sep 23, 2011)

Has anybody found evidence of the comet?


----------



## Luger187 (Sep 23, 2011)

Hepheastus420 said:


> Has anybody found evidence of the comet?


lol back to step 1


----------



## Hepheastus420 (Sep 23, 2011)

Luger187 said:


> lol back to step 1


Ha I don't feel like looking through all the craziness, so is there any concrete proof this comet he speaks of exists?


----------



## Luger187 (Sep 23, 2011)

Hepheastus420 said:


> Ha I don't feel like looking through all the craziness, so is there any concrete proof this comet he speaks of exists?


no. i destroyed his whole argument with my long post on the first page(i didnt write it). he didnt even quote it. just kept saying random crap that didnt have anything to back it up.


----------



## Crystalized (Sep 23, 2011)

As evolved humans I think there are better ways to spend time then trying to spread religion beliefs from less evolved humans from thousands of years ago. Any smart person can say yes we are destroying the earth and blah blah blah. The computer you are typing from was made from machines that use resources that were taken from the earth. cult cult cult !!!!!!!


----------



## MomaPug (Sep 23, 2011)

RavenMochi said:


> First, from what I'm understanding, we misunderstood the calendar, then 'end of this age' isn't for a few more thousand years.
> second, if it is accurate, thats merely the ending of an age, not the world
> third,* I've lived through more end of the worlds then I even keep up with. *The two that made me laugh the most was y2k and in the late 90's Jesus was supposed to come back Think it was 97 or 98, I just remember being in gym class, playing basketball with some friends and pausing before I made a shot, "Hey, wasn't Jesus supposed to come back today? Huh." then took the shot. I imagine before I die I'll live through several more 'end of the worlds.' Here's the thing, you could die tomorrow from a freak accident, get hit by a car, a random bullet, space debris coming down, There's no guarantee you'll even make it to that date, so why worry yourself about it. I do know this, on the offchance that shit is true, I plan on having a good size stash, making sure those that need to know know I love and adore them, and get blown. If it happens, I'll be sitting there in a lawn chair with a fat ass blunt in my hands watching the world end, if not, I got blown, either way, it works for me.
> 
> As far as the evolving, if your waiting for a comet to evolve you maybe you should just take the initiative. The more I learn about quantum physics, the more I have a problem believing anything is impossible, one way to find out I suppose.


I think the first recorded warning was "The sky is falling" I believe this prediction about as much as that one.


----------



## cannabineer (Sep 23, 2011)

Hepheastus420 said:


> Ha I don't feel like looking through all the craziness, so is there any concrete proof this comet he speaks of exists?


There is a comet Elenin; yes. Most however consider it to be a garden-variety Kuiper object that took the wrong off-ramp then, like all men, simply refused to ask directions and is doomed to circling the Solar System's business district looking for legal parking. cn


----------



## eye exaggerate (Sep 23, 2011)

...first of all there is no Mayan civilization. They are MAYA.

No, I do not believe that the calendar means an end.

Yes, the comet is real, but I'd be more worried about the 1/3200 chance that a space station will hit a populated area when it is decommissioned.


----------



## Crystalized (Sep 23, 2011)

Related searches: mayan civilization *map* *ancient* mayan civilization mayan *calendar* 



marijuana or marihuana "lol






eye exaggerate said:


> ...first of all there is no Mayan civilization. They are MAYA.
> 
> No, I do not believe that the calendar means an end.
> 
> Yes, the comet is real, but I'd be more worried about the 1/3200 chance that a space station will hit a populated area when it is decommissioned.


----------



## forgetfulpenguin (Sep 24, 2011)

I will give you cash on the spot for your house and property! You can get cash today and keep your property up to the day the Mayan calendar ends. What do you have to loose.

Of course, on the off chance that the world doesn't end on that day then I own your house and property but that probably wont happen. 

(I'll admit I stole the idea from Penn & Teller's Bullshit)


----------



## RavenMochi (Sep 24, 2011)

MomaPug said:


> I think the first recorded warning was "The sky is falling" I believe this prediction about as much as that one.


Exactly, because their based off the same amount of credibility. But I can ride with any excuse to party like its my last day living, I got some partying to catch up anyways.


----------



## Dislexicmidget2021 (Sep 24, 2011)

We will only see the end of a cycle,in 2012 nothing more,no unprecedented quakes,no disaster that already has not occured,nor mutations and telepathy none of that!Everytime humankind has attempted doomsaying guess what?We were wrong.If the world is gonna end it will probably be the leaste expected time and happening in which it occurs.


----------



## eye exaggerate (Sep 24, 2011)

Dislexicmidget2021 said:


> We will only see the end of a cycle,in 2012 nothing more,no unprecedented quakes,no disaster that already has not occured,nor mutations and telepathy none of that!Everytime humankind has attempted doomsaying guess what?We were wrong.If the world is gonna end it will probably be the leaste expected time and happening in which it occurs.




...There are 2 cycles within the maya works. I think it's something of an alignment of ratio relating to the procession of the equinoxes.


----------



## RavenMochi (Sep 24, 2011)

Either way, I have to agree. The idea that we would be able to predict the exact date when there is so much in the cosmos that could wipe us out seems beyond far fetched to me, and I'm capable of accepting the possibility of quite alot. Seems like it would come out of nowhere to me.


----------



## Charlie Who? (Sep 24, 2011)

Marlboro47 said:


> I kid you not I had a bad e trip because of this bullshit prophecy.
> Now that Im over it and I can think clearly again without worrying about the world ending, I realize that its just an other lie. The government is the one who tried to make everything that was predicted look like it was right.
> Why? Who knows why...
> 
> ...


A few months back I googled "Astronomy + 2012" and read a pretty interesting article by an astrologer. He said there are solar storms going on now that are expected to build in intensity and reach their most intense point around the end of 2012. They dont really know what, if any, effect this may have on Earth, but the chances of all sattellight related technology going screwy is pretty good.

The Mayan calendar ending on 12-21-2012 may not be any more significant that, wtf, it's a good date to end a calendar. Winter Solstice. May not mean a damn thing.

Or, it could be the end of life as we know it, LOL. One or the other. or something in between.
Or maybe that's the date the ET's who brought us here will return to harvest us.

Since I go to bed pretty early, shit, I'll prolly miss the whole damn thing.

CW


----------



## eye exaggerate (Sep 24, 2011)

Charlie Who? said:


> A few months back I googled "Astronomy + 2012" and read a pretty interesting article by an astrologer. He said there are solar storms going on now that are expected to build in intensity and reach their most intense point around the end of 2012. They dont really know what, if any, effect this may have on Earth, but the chances of all sattellight related technology going screwy is pretty good.
> 
> The Mayan calendar ending on 12-21-2012 may not be any more significant that, wtf, it's a good date to end a calendar. Winter Solstice. May not mean a damn thing.
> 
> ...




I find the 3.5 days to december 25th a little... dunno. Why 11:11? (and all I mean is, why?) If all is number then it puts a rift in my wave. Not the santa 25th, I mean the specific meaning of the date itself as related to the cosmos. neer?


----------



## cannabineer (Sep 24, 2011)

eye exaggerate said:


> I find the 3.5 days to december 25th a little... dunno. Why 11:11? (and all I mean is, why?) If all is number then it puts a rift in my wave. Not the santa 25th, I mean the specific meaning of the date itself as related to the cosmos. neer?


You rang? 

Can't help here I'm afraid. I know bugger-all about numerology. btw LOVE the expression "put a rift in my wave". cn


----------



## Carne Seca (Sep 24, 2011)

Well the fact it's coming from an "astrologer" _*should*_ make you a little skeptical.  I wonder if he meant Astronomer?


----------



## eye exaggerate (Sep 24, 2011)

cannabineer said:


> You rang?
> 
> Can't help here I'm afraid. I know bugger-all about numerology. btw LOVE the expression "put a rift in my wave". cn




...merci!


----------



## cannabineer (Sep 24, 2011)

Carne Seca said:


> Well the fact it's coming from an "astrologer" _*should*_ make you a little skeptical.  I wonder if he meant Astronomer?


Since the referred person is predicting future solar storm activity, I think he nailed it the first time. cn


----------



## GalacticFederation (Sep 24, 2011)

people, the world doesnt end! i already told you, there are no deaths, that is only in movies


----------



## Farfenugen (Sep 24, 2011)

I blame the internet for all this NONSENSE about 2012. It's all bullshit. Use some common sense people. 
blah blah blah the world is going to end... only for those poor shmucks who are going to be very disappointed come December 22/2012.


----------



## RavenMochi (Sep 24, 2011)

I say we all party our ass off on that date like the worlds gonna end. Just to have an excuse to. Then when it doesn't, act all shocked that nothing significant happened.


----------



## eye exaggerate (Sep 24, 2011)

...this is neat. (to me)

http://science.nasa.gov/science-news/science-at-nasa/2008/06may_carringtonflare/

The Carrington Event happened in 1859. 2012 minus 1859 is 153.

Quetzalcoatl = 153

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Quetzalcoatl

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Solar_cycle_24

Yes, I'm whacked, but 24: Represents the wheel of the rebirths, according to R. Allendy. It is the cyclic mechanism of the nature, 4, linked to the cosmic differentiation, 20, in the harmonious balance of the creation - 2 + 4 = 6.

...more

http://www.enotes.com/psychoanalysis-encyclopedia/allendy-rene-felix-eugene


----------



## Carne Seca (Sep 24, 2011)

The measurement of time is a human construct. We have created a way to measure and divide one revolution of the earth on it's axis. Also know as "a day." And one revolution of the earth around the sun. Also known as "a year". This is not some cosmic rule of thumb. It's something we, as humans, created. To say you can use this division of time to predict the future is fucking ridiculous. Numerology is nothing but horse shit.


----------



## eye exaggerate (Sep 24, 2011)

Carne Seca said:


> The measurement of time is a human construct. We have created a way to measure and divide one revolution of the earth on it's axis. Also know as "a day." And one revolution of the earth around the sun. Also known as "a year". This is not some cosmic rule of thumb. It's something we, as humans, created. To say you can use this division of time to predict the future is fucking ridiculous. Numerology is nothing but horse shit.



I know that. ...is time completely irrelevant to science? Or does it serve to gauge?

"Helios was seen as the heart of the celestial pattern, and his physical 
aspect was considered as the lower manifestation of a higher principle 
which we may characterize as the Idea of the Solar Logos."
". . . the sun itself was never taken to represent the First Cause, and was 
merely seen as its image and manifestation on a lower level of being, 
within the confines of space and time."
". . . Philo of Alexandria, (was) a Jewish philosopher who sought to 
reconcile the spiritual traditions of Judaism with the light of Greek 
learning. Born around 30 B.C.E., Philo describes in his main works 
a comprehensive worldview based on the central idea of the Logos. 
In this emanationist cosmology, Philo refers to God as the Intelligible 
or Spiritual Sun, and the Logos, his offspring, as "the Son of God." 
This theology, which is independently found in the Egyptian Hermetica 
from the same time period and the writings of Plutarch, was chosen by 
the first Christian intellectuals as the vehicle for their own spiritual 
expression."


----------



## THENUMBER1022 (Sep 24, 2011)

Luger187 said:


> The Moon is 7x*10*^*22 *Kg in mass and 384401Km away.]


OH SHIT


gonnabeamufuckinbonanza


----------



## eye exaggerate (Sep 24, 2011)

Carne Seca said:


> The measurement of time is a human construct. We have created a way to measure and divide one revolution of the earth on it's axis. Also know as "a day." And one revolution of the earth around the sun. Also known as "a year". This is not some cosmic rule of thumb. It's something we, as humans, created. To say you can use this division of time to predict the future is fucking ridiculous. Numerology is nothing but horse shit.



William Blake pointed out in a painting that time was created before you figured we created it. The division of night and day are not human constructs. Rather, recognitions.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ancient_of_Days


----------



## GalacticFederation (Sep 24, 2011)

Quetzalcoatl , Lord of the dawn! =)

and yes, time is very strange in deed, in face that gravity and rotation has parts to play in, put zoom out of our solar system what do you have ? the Milky way galaxy!, then zoom out of the milky way, what do you have? the universe, zoom out of the universe what do you have? Other universes's and dimensions.

A worm hole or a black hole can bring energy from other realms into this galaxy, allowing Humans to upgrade and evolve into high levels of consciousness,


----------



## GalacticFederation (Sep 24, 2011)

we right now as a society are living very disconnected to the spirit world, we must go back to our roots, meditate , connect to Mother Earth (Gaia , Terra) she too is a being and we must honor her and respect her, Meditation and self healing, correct our thoughts, (let go of fear, and mass panic of money , war , news media, ego , )


----------



## GalacticFederation (Sep 24, 2011)

Dont you see? we have been lied too, The Illuminati and the secret Government knows the truth, they want to prevent this transformation of Christ Consciousness and 2012 energy's being sent from the sun, 

all holy places such as Mexico, Egypt , China, India , theses places are centers of healing for Mother Earth, the Illuminiati blood line race knew this was coming , and they controll our economy , wars , media, and the majority of humans, and human consciousness,

they will inject you virus (flu vaccines ) and say its a benefit , they will start to mess with the Earth's atmosphere (H.A.R.P.), they will create diseases, separate nations and create boundaries (Mexican border), they will make us fight our on kind, enough is enough, 

But there is a consequence , earth wouldn't be able too hold this (this is where you get earthquakes ending the world) unless all humans change, Its time for a new economy and change of this system and matrix


----------



## GalacticFederation (Sep 25, 2011)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GdVYgjtirZU&feature=feedlik


----------



## Carne Seca (Sep 25, 2011)

Do you enjoy talking to yourself?


----------



## RavenMochi (Sep 25, 2011)

GalacticFederation said:


> Dont you see? we have been lied too, The Illuminati and the secret Government knows the truth, they want to prevent this transformation of Christ Consciousness and 2012 energy's being sent from the sun,
> 
> all holy places such as Mexico, Egypt , China, India , theses places are centers of healing for Mother Earth, the Illuminiati blood line race knew this was coming , and they controll our economy , wars , media, and the majority of humans, and human consciousness,
> 
> ...


 ROFLAO Mexico is a holy place, huh? Bet the Zetas would get a kick out of that...

and a group of humans can get in the way of energy being sent from the sun?! Wow...great stuff. Great stuff. And seriously, this isn't a 3 day drug trip?!


----------



## blazinkill504 (Sep 25, 2011)

GalacticFederation said:


> Dont you see? we have been lied too, The Illuminati and the secret Government knows the truth, they want to prevent this transformation of Christ Consciousness and 2012 energy's being sent from the sun,
> 
> all holy places such as Mexico, Egypt , China, India , theses places are centers of healing for Mother Earth, the Illuminiati blood line race knew this was coming , and they controll our economy , wars , media, and the majority of humans, and human consciousness,
> 
> ...


dude how fuckin high are you right now?!?!


----------



## Specialboy (Sep 25, 2011)

GalacticFederation said:


> Dont you see? we have been lied too, The Illuminati and the secret Government knows the truth, they want to prevent this transformation of Christ Consciousness and 2012 energy's being sent from the sun,
> 
> all holy places such as Mexico, Egypt , China, India , theses places are centers of healing for Mother Earth, the Illuminiati blood line race knew this was coming , and they controll our economy , wars , media, and the majority of humans, and human consciousness,
> 
> ...


I'm not sure if you are getting us at it or you believe this shit, either way your making me laugh. +rep. But if you did believe all this why are you connected to the internet, surely the Illuminati (strangely popular after the release of a Dan Brown Novel...) and the Secret Government can come down the wires into your house (or cave) and drill into your brain.


----------



## RavenMochi (Sep 25, 2011)

Specialboy said:


> I'm not sure if you are getting us at it or you believe this shit, either way your making me laugh. +rep. But if you did believe all this why are you connected to the internet, surely the Illuminati (strangely popular after the release of a Dan Brown Novel...) and the Secret Government can come down the wires into your house (or cave) and drill into your brain.


 Drill in our brains!!! 
So thats whats causing my headache.


----------



## Blue Wizard (Sep 25, 2011)

I'm worried about GalacticFederation guys, he told me to throw the radio in the bathtub with him when white rabbit peaks.


----------



## Fishy:) (Sep 25, 2011)

I used to be heavily into this stuff, until i realised that it works just as a religion it says its the whole truth. It may be fractures of truth in this but at the end its just stuff u have read and ur mind belives it becouse after u learn the knowledge its dangerous to think diffrent because u wont make the acsension or whatever.

When u are dependant on a belif like this u will only look for signs of truth inside this info only and ignore other information.

Just look at all the crazy stuff people have belived over the years, like cults and religions, people follow it 100% its called faith and can be dangerous.

GalaticFederation how do u not know u are being lied to?


----------



## Luger187 (Sep 25, 2011)

eye exaggerate said:


> William Blake pointed out in a painting that time was created before you figured we created it. The division of night and day are not human constructs. Rather, recognitions.
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ancient_of_Days


it doesnt matter if humans invented or discovered time. time has nothing to do with future events happening. and just because the number sounds nice and they 'fit together' doesnt mean ANYTHING. 



GalacticFederation said:


> Quetzalcoatl , Lord of the dawn! =)
> 
> and yes, time is very strange in deed, in face that gravity and rotation has parts to play in, put zoom out of our solar system what do you have ? the Milky way galaxy!, then zoom out of the milky way, what do you have? the universe, zoom out of the universe what do you have? *Other universes's and dimensions.*


you dont know that



> A worm hole or a black hole can bring energy from other realms into this galaxy, allowing Humans to upgrade and evolve into high levels of consciousness,


LOL you dont know what a black hole is obviously. theoretically, a worm hole could transfer matter/energy to another location. but i dont see how that allows us to 'upgrade' and 'evolve into high levels of consciousness'. where did you learn your science from?


----------



## Luger187 (Sep 25, 2011)

Fishy:) said:


> I used to be heavily into this stuff, until i realised that it works just as a religion it says its the whole truth. It may be fractures of truth in this but at the end its just stuff u have read and ur mind belives it becouse after u learn the knowledge its dangerous to think diffrent because u wont make the acsension or whatever.
> 
> When u are dependant on a belif like this u will only look for signs of truth inside this info only and ignore other information.
> 
> ...


yes thats how religions work also. people form their beliefs first, then search for verifying information afterwards. since they already believe the belief *is* truth, they will only 'see' the information that backs them up, and either deny or ignore the information that counters their argument.


----------



## GalacticFederation (Sep 25, 2011)

well, i quit smoking weed and stopped eating meat at sept 2010 - feb 2011, and i would meditate constantly at school, at the park, i would notice that people would come up to me and ask me if im blessed or a saint?? it was crazy, friends even said i would glow, like Christ with a powerful aura, i really saw effects caused by this, any how i got into this stuff thanks to a Extra terrestrial man, i will give link for more details.

i would know my soul and such, god like actions and i was happy and didt care about nothing, i mean i still do, but i just got tired of being a high vibration and being pulled back down again from negative surroundings and people,


----------



## GalacticFederation (Sep 25, 2011)

http://www.youtube.com/user/777ALAJE


----------



## Luger187 (Sep 25, 2011)

GalacticFederation said:


> well, i quit smoking weed and stopped eating meat at sept 2010 - feb 2011, and i would meditate constantly at school, at the park, i would notice that people would come up to me and ask me if im blessed or a saint?? it was crazy, friends even said i would glow, like Christ with a powerful aura, i really saw effects caused by this, any how i got into this stuff thanks to a Extra terrestrial man, i will give link for more details.
> 
> i would know my soul and such, god like actions and i was happy and didt care about nothing, i mean i still do, but i just got tired of being a high vibration and being pulled back down again from negative surroundings and people,


dude you are crazy. your friends were making fun of you. lol you believed they saw an aura around you


----------



## GalacticFederation (Sep 25, 2011)

Luger187 said:


> dude you are crazy. your friends were making fun of you. lol you believed they saw an aura around you


lol, yea , and the girls man, wow! holy men i see why they are holy now


----------



## Luger187 (Sep 25, 2011)

GalacticFederation said:


> lol, yea , and the girls man, wow! holy men i see why they are holy now


yeah, holy men get all the hot chicks


----------



## RavenMochi (Sep 25, 2011)

GalacticFederation said:


> well, i quit smoking weed and stopped eating meat at sept 2010 - feb 2011, and i would meditate constantly at school, at the park, i would notice that people would come up to me and ask me if im blessed or a saint?? it was crazy, friends even said i would glow, like Christ with a powerful aura, i really saw effects caused by this, any how i got into this stuff thanks to a Extra terrestrial man, i will give link for more details.
> 
> i would know my soul and such, god like actions and i was happy and didt care about nothing, i mean i still do, but i just got tired of being a high vibration and being pulled back down again from negative surroundings and people,


....
1) If your not a pothead, maybe, JUST MAYBE, this is no longer the site for you. Not saying that as a mod, but as a human being with a little common sense (wont claim to have alot of that shit)
2) god-like actions - define? To most god was a creator...what have you created? Granted, not all religions are made up of gods who create, but in what sense have your actions been godlike?
Your another human, another meaningless spec in the cosmos. Instead you compare yourself to a god and an alleged messiah. Deluded doesn't even describe this. 

Wish you the best, happy growing and smoking, join the rest of us in a joint when you come back to earth.


----------



## GalacticFederation (Sep 25, 2011)

i guess, i ll join u guys , =)


----------



## Fishy:) (Sep 29, 2011)

Lol if u think ur like a god because u meditated for a few months? U must have an enourmous ego


----------



## GalacticFederation (Sep 29, 2011)

i dont think, i felt 

2 different things buddy....


----------



## Fishy:) (Sep 30, 2011)

Doesent change anything


----------



## RavenMochi (Sep 30, 2011)

Actually, it does. It makes it just a touch more entertaining, a good bit more delusional. Though, Galactic, you completely ignored my questions on how you equate to a god. What have you created? What besides this 'aura' made you a god? Or was that it? If so, I'd have to say your standards for 'god' are extremely low.


----------



## GalacticFederation (Oct 1, 2011)

RavenMochi said:


> Actually, it does. It makes it just a touch more entertaining, a good bit more delusional. Though, Galactic, you completely ignored my questions on how you equate to a god. What have you created? What besides this 'aura' made you a god? Or was that it? If so, I'd have to say your standards for 'god' are extremely low.



it was love energy, unconditional love for every human being and living thing,

to balance hate and love energy, every thought is energy 

getting rid of fear, police, government, unhealthy people who dont meditate or know any spiritual knowledge, its knowledge similar to Native Americans of the United states


----------



## RavenMochi (Oct 1, 2011)

yea...about that, you'd be surprised at how many native americans aren't spiritual for shit. 

and getting rid of people because they haven't found their way isn't love. Its desire for a utopian society at the cost of humanity. If your love had been unconditional, you would have thought to get rid of no one. Just a thought.


----------



## STACKB (Oct 1, 2011)

non-believers we leave em speechless


----------



## RavenMochi (Oct 1, 2011)

Ravens are rarely, if ever, speechless


----------



## blazinkill504 (Oct 2, 2011)

STACKB said:


> non-believers we leave em speechless


lol....oh yea when i talk to most believers i do get left speechless...because of the stupidity spewin out their mouths


----------



## Skroatz (Oct 3, 2011)

this thread was so funny to read... like when you think you've heard the end of it and think... what the fuckkkk... lol!!!... GFederation just keeps going... .....



.... and going...



full of surprises that kid.....deserves a lollipop... for laughs, I'd say knock to the head, but seems damaged already. Who know's, he might be onto something.. haha


----------



## Stark Raving (Oct 3, 2011)

The Mayans didn't predict it........

.


----------



## moodster (Oct 3, 2011)

is the OP making meths or something?? coz that will do that


----------



## RavenMochi (Oct 3, 2011)

moodster said:


> is the OP making meths or something?? coz that will do that


He claims no, he doesn't do anything anymore, not even pot. Yea...seriously...


----------



## eye exaggerate (Oct 3, 2011)

Here's something I read in the last little while.


Shadow of the Seven Triangles

On the equinoxes, the Sun crosses a center point and makes an exact 90-degree angle directly over the Pyramid of Ku'Kulkan (El Castillo) at the sacred site of Chichen Itza on Mexico's Yucatan peninsula (a place that represents the turtle's head on the continent known as Turtle Island or North America).

The Castillo is part of the Mayan calander's Path of the Sun (solar calendar) with 4 stone stairways of 91 steps each plus an upper platform for a total of 365. The Maya had an 18-base for their mathematics and 18 months in a year. The pyramid has nine levels divided by the staircases or 18. The relationship of the Sun to the Earth at this sensitive point creates the phenomenon of the dramatic Shadow of the Seven Triangles, shadow triangles projected on the north staircase with serpent heads at the base. The triangles undulate in an ascending fashion in March and descend during the fall equinox.

Following 360-day Maya solar calendar are five "nameless days." The New Year started after this five-day period, a time unfit for work; a time for ceremony when the old world is symbolically destroyed and a new one created. These 5 days are considered unlucky days comparable to the time of chaos before creation and before world order was established. Ancient Egypt also commemorated these 5 days. Coincidentally(?), on the first of these five days both the Egyptian grain god, Osiris, and the Mayan grain god, Hun Hunahpu, were born.

The Sacred Tzolkin Calendar

In 1475, the Supreme Maya Council revealed the long-held vision of an ancient Solar Grandmother named X'Nuuk'K'in -- that a sacred calendar cycle of twice the Kal'Tun (260 years) must go by before the Solar Culture would flourish again.

In the Tzolkin calendar (260-day sacred year divided into 13 months of 20 days each), the Mayans intermeshed astronomical calculations of the solar year with that of the "synodical (synodical: the interval between two successive conjunctions of a planet with the sun) revolution" of Venus with a correction of four days every 61 Venus years; and, in addition, during every fifth cycle, a correction of eight days was made at the end of the 57th revolution.

The Fifth Sun

The current Mayan great-year cycle of 26,000-years, as well as the 104,000-year cycle (the fourth sun) closes on 4 Ahau 3 Kankin (Winter Solstice, December 23, 2012 C.E.) when we begin "El Quinto Sol" or the Fifth Sun. In this cycle, those who stay will become a cosmic humanity and contact with other worlds will be possible.

Disagreement of the Timing.

Scholars do not agree on the timing of these events. I will present the more popular ones so you can make up your own mind.

On March 21, 1995, this 520-year period was completed and the Age of Knowledge (Itza Age) began; a time when ancient and hidden knowledge is to be reawakened; a time when the condor of the south is to meet the eagle of the north and there will be a return of the Light of health, purity, wisdom, and healing on Earth. Via the magnetic grid of energy that envelops planet Earth and the many sensitive spots on the Earth often referred to as Sacred Sites, the elders said that the solar ceremonies in Chichen Itza in March, 1995, anchored the intent to activate humanity in the Light.

The Great Year

The Great Year is a 26,000 year cycle consisting of 12 ages, each 2,160 years long. The ages are determined by the poles of the earth and whatever constellation the north pole points to determines the age.

Cycles of time are the result of three movements of the Earth. The rotation around the Earth's axis causes day and night. Our yearly orbit around the sun brings the four seasons. The third movement comes as a result of the gravitational pull of the sun and moon which causes the earth to gyrate, shifting the poles at the rate of one degree every 72 years. The earth shifts so that in 26,000 years the north pole points to four different stars.

The Ecliptic

The Ecliptic is the Great Circle that describes the apparent path of the Sun around the Earth (but which is really the orbit of the Earth around the Sun. The Ecliptic extends approximately 8-9° of arc above and below (North and South of) the actual path of the Earth/Sun. The other planets in the solar system are always visible within this band of sky. The longitudinal (East-West) position of celestial bodies (i.e. planets, asteroids, etc.) is measured along the ecliptic.

Signs. The Signs are units of measurement each equal to 30 degrees of arc along the ecliptic.

Vernal Point. The point measured along the ecliptic which represents the apparent position of the Sun at the moment of the Vernal (Spring) Equinox. At the moment of the Spring Equinox, the Sun is directly overhead at mid-day along the Tropic of Cancer.


The Earth doesn't so much "shift" on its axis as it "wobbles" The Earth's axis is tilted at an angle of approximately 23.5° to the plane of the ecliptic. This tilt is what produces the seasonal variations. The Earth is also not a perfect sphere; it bulges in the middle near the Equator. This unequal distribution of mass causes the Earth to "wobble" around its rotational axis like a gyroscope. What this means is that the Earth's axis makes its own rotation, with the North and South Poles slowly describing a circle around the ecliptic pole (which is the pole exactly perpendicular to the plane of the ecliptic; the North and South poles, remember are tilted 23.5 degrees away from this plane). How slowly? Well, a complete cycle takes about 25,800 years. (26,920) The precession can also be seen in terms of the "North Star".

Currently the North Pole of the Earth is aligned with the fixed star Polaris. This was not the case 3,000 years ago; and by the year 14,000 A.D., the North Star will be Vega, not Polaris.

This rotation of the Earth's axis occurs at something like 1° every 71.5 years (about 5 seconds of arc per year). The "wobble" and the precession of the equinoxes were known to the Ancient Egyptians, although the first official "discovery" of it was made by an Ancient Greek astronomer, Hipparchus, who was born sometime around 190 B.C. It was noted because the Sun was in a slightly earlier position at the time of the Spring Equinox each year (as measured against the fixed stars). Because the movement slips backwards through the zodiac, it is called precession (as opposed to a forward-movement which would be called progression).

Now 1° every 71.5 years doesn't sound like too much, but it certainly adds up over 2,000 years or so.


----------



## Finshaggy (Oct 4, 2011)

GalacticFederation said:


> the world is changing as i speak, right now there is a comet outside in solar system, Comet ELEnin is going to be align with the Sun and Earth on 09/27/2011,
> 
> it might cause earthquakes and will evolve the consciousnesses of Man
> 
> ...


Time isn't real it is a measurement of the movement of the earth aroudn the sun. It isn't like a substance to be traveled through or anything.

And the Mayan calendar "ending" is about the change of ages. We are switching from the age of Pisces to the age of Aquarius. So from Saturn to Neptune. 

I haven't read the whole thread, so I'm about to catch up.


----------



## Finshaggy (Oct 4, 2011)

RavenMochi said:


> First, from what I'm understanding, we misunderstood the calendar, then 'end of this age' isn't for a few more thousand years.
> second, if it is accurate, thats merely the ending of an age, not the world


It may not be for a few thousand years. There are predictions that have been considered "true" that say the change spans from around 1900 to 3000, so it's hard to tell when it will REALLY be. But every time one comes around we will recognize it as a race I'm sure. Until the real one happens or we decide to make the change ourselves and can blame it on the change of ages.


----------



## Finshaggy (Oct 4, 2011)

GalacticFederation said:


> yes, end of this age, it has been a very long 34 thousand year cycle of Man kind evolution. All i know is the ninth Mayan wave begins right after 10.28.2011
> 
> it is change, a new global age of peace, take a look at what has happen out in the middle east, it is normal, every evolving planet out in space goes through changes like theses


It's in the hindu bible which is the first human text ever. I thing we are in the Cycle right before the end of the whole cycle. But everything is cycle's meaning: That whole cycle will begin again too.


----------



## mindphuk (Oct 4, 2011)

Finshaggy said:


> Time isn't real it is a measurement of the movement of the earth aroudn the sun.


I'm confused. You're saying that if we weren't orbiting the sun time would disappear? Most physicists cannot even tell us exactly what time is but it does appear to be related to the increasing entropy of the universe. If time is not real, then Einstein's idea of spacetime is also incorrect. Is that really what you are saying?


----------



## Finshaggy (Oct 4, 2011)

blazinkill504 said:


> or since you're around those people the most and more than likely if its friends you use the same lingo its bound to happen at some point


It's called mimicry. The hindu's believe it to be the reason for existence. One thing had "desire" and "Became" and everything else was "jealous" or "in awe", and mimic'd basically.


----------



## RollMeOne420 (Oct 4, 2011)

fuck yes about time i can finally fullfill my long lost dream of becoming darth vader. Hopefully the comet will give me chloro whatever in my blood so i can use the force and get a kick ass light saber. Oh and self healing would be nice too


----------



## Finshaggy (Oct 4, 2011)

Hepheastus420 said:


> We haven't discovered all of the oceans, and we haven't discovered every species. We find new living organisms every year.


The ocean is about 6 miles deep and we know more about space. Lol.


----------



## Finshaggy (Oct 4, 2011)

Dislexicmidget2021 said:


> We will only see the end of a cycle,in 2012 nothing more,no unprecedented quakes,no disaster that already has not occured,nor mutations and telepathy none of that!Everytime humankind has attempted doomsaying guess what?We were wrong.If the world is gonna end it will probably be the leaste expected time and happening in which it occurs.


The world ending will be an "oops" for sure. Not right in our faces.

I say it goes because someone decides to press the button. "BOOM!"


----------



## Finshaggy (Oct 4, 2011)

eye exaggerate said:


> I find the 3.5 days to december 25th a little... dunno. Why 11:11? (and all I mean is, why?) If all is number then it puts a rift in my wave. Not the santa 25th, I mean the specific meaning of the date itself as related to the cosmos. neer?


11:11 is in relation to human DNA, and is upon the assumption that time exists. Our DNA is Helix's so it's "11" when seen sideways. 11:11 supposedly somehow correlates with DNA. I'mnot a believer in that, just helping out with "What's this 11:11 stuff"


----------



## Finshaggy (Oct 4, 2011)

RavenMochi said:


> I say we all party our ass off on that date like the worlds gonna end. Just to have an excuse to. Then when it doesn't, act all shocked that nothing significant happened.


Everyone hand out free trip shit.

If the world doesn't end, the way we see it (as a species) will.


----------



## Finshaggy (Oct 4, 2011)

GalacticFederation said:


> we right now as a society are living very disconnected to the spirit world, we must go back to our roots, meditate , connect to Mother Earth (Gaia , Terra) she too is a being and we must honor her and respect her, Meditation and self healing, correct our thoughts, (let go of fear, and mass panic of money , war , news media, ego , )


I don't meditate. I just toke me some Mary J and get some THC in my brain and Shiva does the thinking from there.


----------



## Finshaggy (Oct 4, 2011)

GalacticFederation said:


> Dont you see? we have been lied too, The Illuminati and the secret Government knows the truth, they want to prevent this transformation of Christ Consciousness and 2012 energy's being sent from the sun,
> 
> all holy places such as Mexico, Egypt , China, India , theses places are centers of healing for Mother Earth, the Illuminiati blood line race knew this was coming , and they controll our economy , wars , media, and the majority of humans, and human consciousness,
> 
> ...


The Illuminati ain't got shit on the Jews. The Jews would squish them if they tried anything too big.


----------



## Finshaggy (Oct 4, 2011)

mindphuk said:


> I'm confused. You're saying that if we weren't orbiting the sun time would disappear? Most physicists cannot even tell us exactly what time is but it does appear to be related to the increasing entropy of the universe. If time is not real, then Einstein's idea of spacetime is also incorrect. Is that really what you are saying?


No, I'm saying what Einstein understood as "Space-time" was really just "Space"


----------



## mindphuk (Oct 4, 2011)

Finshaggy said:


> No, I'm saying what Einstein understood as "Space-time" was really just "Space"


Yet Einstein showed that time is intricately woven into the fabric of space and that we all have our own independent measurements of time all depending on our individual acceleration and positions near a gravity well. It certainly sounds like you are saying Einstein was wrong. How about answering the question about the what happens to time if we no longer orbit the sun?


----------



## Finshaggy (Oct 4, 2011)

mindphuk said:


> Yet Einstein showed that time is intricately woven into the fabric of space and that we all have our own independent measurements of time all depending on our individual acceleration and positions near a gravity well. It certainly sounds like you are saying Einstein was wrong. How about answering the question about the what happens to time if we no longer orbit the sun?


I'm just looking at it from a different perspective. It still fits what Einstein said. Except for I think that when he was thinking of the speed of light on the bus taking a long time to get to you, that wasn't "light being slowed by time", It was just the lag of your brain interpreting the light that has now taken longer to get to your brain. The light is not actually being "Slowed down" because of your speed, and you do not "age slower" You simply _perceive_ what is going on around you as slower because it is 1. taking longer to get to your eyes 2. Being processed _late_ by your brain. So you are seeing into the past, but not because that act is happening at that moment _still_, but because you are seeing it after the fact that it has happened because you wee going so fast, and the LIGHT had to catch up, not the TIME.

I don't care if you pick this apart. As I said in the beginning of it, it is a _little_ different from what he noticed. It is just something I noticed when studying Einstein. I do not wish to discredit him, it is simply my thinking, and I'm stating because you asked. So whatever you say to this is just fighting something that I know is not a fact in any way. Arguing this would be like playing tennis with a wall. In this instance I have made up my mind in a way that differs from what we are told.

I do not believe time is real.
It is equal to saying an inch is real. An inch is something that we interpret to be an inch. It does not exist without the measuring tapes and the human's remembering it. And I know this is true of a lot of things, but again arguing this is going to be like playing tennis with a wall. This is something I have decided based on my own reflection of what I have studied on the subject. Sorry if it's "Wrong" or if I explained it in a way that seems to not make sense. I'm high and a little beer buzzed.


----------



## mindphuk (Oct 4, 2011)

Finshaggy said:


> I'm just looking at it from a different perspective. It still fits what Einstein said. Except for I think that when he was thinking of the speed of light on the bus taking a long time to get to you, that wasn't "light being slowed by time", It was just the lag of your brain interpreting the light that has now taken longer to get to your brain. The light is not actually being "Slowed down" because of your speed, and you do not "age slower" You simply _perceive_ what is going on around you as slower because it is 1. taking longer to get to your eyes 2. Being processed _late_ by your brain. So you are seeing into the past, but not because that act is happening at that moment _still_, but because you are seeing it after the fact that it has happened because you wee going so fast, and the LIGHT had to catch up, not the TIME.
> 
> I don't care if you pick this apart. As I said in the beginning of it, it is a _little_ different from what he noticed. It is just something I noticed when studying Einstein. I do not wish to discredit him, it is simply my thinking, and I'm stating because you asked. So whatever you say to this is just fighting something that I know is not a fact in any way. Arguing this would be like playing tennis with a wall. In this instance I have made up my mind in a way that differs from what we are told.
> 
> ...


The only reason I pick it apart is because of the way you say things. You make declarative statements of fact, "time isn't real" rather than "I believe that time isn't real" and when you contradict well supported science, you just sound like a loon.

From your above description, it appears you really don't understand what relativity says. Light is not slowed by time, light is the constant, time is relative. Time slows, not light. When you say we don't age slower it's our perception, how do you explain clocks moving slower? They don't perceive anything, they are synchronous when next to each other but put one a few feet farther from the center of the earth and it measures time as moving faster. 

Yes, an inch or a foot is a human construct. However the actual distance is still real, amiright? Whether you call it an inch or 8.472 × 10-11 light seconds, it still is a real measurable distance.

BTW, I'm not fighting, I'm merely trying to understand what you are claiming.


----------



## Finshaggy (Oct 4, 2011)

mindphuk said:


> The only reason I pick it apart is because of the way you say things. You make declarative statements of fact, "time isn't real" rather than "I believe that time isn't real" and when you contradict well supported science, you just sound like a loon.
> 
> From your above description, it appears you really don't understand what relativity says. Light is not slowed by time, light is the constant, time is relative. Time slows, not light. When you say we don't age slower it's our perception, how do you explain clocks moving slower? They don't perceive anything, they are synchronous when next to each other but put one a few feet farther from the center of the earth and it measures time as moving faster.
> 
> Yes, an inch or a foot is a human construct. However the actual distance is still real, amiright? Whether you call it an inch or 8.472 × 10-11 light seconds, it still is a real distance.


I explained it as what I believe and said I know it's not what is generally believed. I'm reading the rest of your post now.


----------



## Finshaggy (Oct 4, 2011)

mindphuk said:


> The only reason I pick it apart is because of the way you say things. You make declarative statements of fact, "time isn't real" rather than "I believe that time isn't real" and when you contradict well supported science, you just sound like a loon.
> 
> From your above description, it appears you really don't understand what relativity says. Light is not slowed by time, light is the constant, time is relative. Time slows, not light. When you say we don't age slower it's our perception, how do you explain clocks moving slower? They don't perceive anything, they are synchronous when next to each other but put one a few feet farther from the center of the earth and it measures time as moving faster.
> 
> ...


In response to the second one. I explained. I BELIEVE...Nothing is slowing down. I don't care what you (or science) SAY is slowing down. From what I can see. Nothing is slowing, and the light is just getting there late because of your speed. And on top of that, your brain is interpreting that late image of light, not whatever is happening in that exact instance. So he just THOUGHT the light was slowing down. But really he was just seeing the late light. Nothing was slowed, everything happened at normal speed, except you. Now that you are going light speed. But still, nothing slows.

And no, I think an inch is a measurement, and we made up measurement. An inch was just the length of some kings toe or something. But we didn't measure stuff until measurements were made. Like math itself doesn't exist, it's as fake as the words we make with our vocal cords. Like a rock isn't really a rock. But it is still real, weather or not we call it a rock, it is there.

Just because we say, "Now the length of this toe is called an inch." doesn't make it _real._


----------



## Hepheastus420 (Oct 5, 2011)

blazinkill504 said:


> lol....oh yea when i talk to most believers i do get left speechless...because of the stupidity spewin out their mouths


Humble yourself man. Don't think you're superior to others on an intelligent level just because you have different beliefs. I'm positive there are "believers" who are way more inteligent then you and me. And yes I understand you said "most", but I still argue against that statement. Where I live nobody can honestly tell who has more inteligence between atheists and theists.


----------



## Stark Raving (Oct 5, 2011)

Finshaggy said:


> I don't care what you (or science) SAY


This is the magical point at which all reasonable discourse ceases.


----------



## Finshaggy (Oct 5, 2011)

Stark Raving said:


> This is the magical point at which all reasonable discourse ceases.


Sorry for having an opinion outside established science. That science wouldn't be established unless people challenged the old establishment with new opinions, that later became fact.


----------



## RavenMochi (Oct 5, 2011)

Stark Raving said:


> This is the magical point at which all reasonable discourse ceases.


 Gotta disagree. At this point science can't even agree with itself. Applied physics and quantum physics for instance, are having a huge issue rectifying themselves with each other. So when science can't agree, who's take do you go with. Problem with depending on established science is your constantly depending on others to do your thought processes for you. Dont misunderstand me, If I'm going to make a bet on something, I'm going to look at what science has at least in theory proven if possible, but I know even then that shits not a sure thing.


----------



## POUND TOWN (Oct 5, 2011)

*Source Field Investigations*
by David Wilcock
just published his lifetime work in one volume and not a second too late
^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^
this book sums up everything everyone is arguing about and does it scientifically and with facts
the most important book anyone could ever read


----------



## Beansly (Oct 5, 2011)

mindphuk said:


> Yet Einstein showed that time is intricately woven into the fabric of space and that we all have our own independent measurements of time all depending on our individual acceleration and positions near a gravity well. It certainly sounds like you are saying Einstein was wrong. How about answering the question about the what happens to time if we no longer orbit the sun?


 Quantum physisists are starting to see that Einstein made some mistakes in his calculations. Even one is final statements was "I may have been wrong about all this"
or something like that.

Polar Shift. That's what is probably gonna happen. Hell even the ancient Egyptians agree on the 2012 date.


----------



## mindphuk (Oct 5, 2011)

Beansly said:


> Quantum physisists are starting to see that Einstein made some mistakes in his calculations. Even one is final statements was "I may have been wrong about all this"
> or something like that.


That may all be true but I don't think shaggy is basing his 'opinion' on the work of quantum physics. He's just talking out of his ass and being contrarian as usual.


----------



## Beansly (Oct 5, 2011)

mindphuk said:


> That may all be true but I don't think shaggy is basing his 'opinion' on the work of quantum physics. He's just talking out of his ass and being contrarian as usual.


 Oh I'm sure he is too.
Don't let me convince you think that I agree with anything FS says 

haha
I'm watching Brad Melzer's Decoded (awesome show btw) marathon on History Channel and it's the 2012 episode. 
They're talking about the web-bot digital prophet that predicted 9/11 and the Tsunami in Indonesia, and they asked the guy what the web-bot says about 2012. 
Apparently there is a digital blank in the web-bot between December 21 2012 and April 13 2013. 
It's just weird how all the these prophesies from ppl from all corers of the world correlate to each other somehow.


----------



## RavenMochi (Oct 5, 2011)

Well that gives me over a solid year to make sure I have a lb of high grade in backup for personal. I'll stay blazed off my ass for those 4 months...


----------



## Finshaggy (Oct 5, 2011)

mindphuk said:


> That may all be true but I don't think shaggy is basing his 'opinion' on the work of quantum physics. He's just talking out of his ass and being contrarian as usual.


_I'M_ being contrarian? I said these are my personal beliefs and there is no point in arguing them. I am not basing that particular post on anything written in science. Your arguing a pointless point.


----------



## Finshaggy (Oct 5, 2011)

RavenMochi said:


> Well that gives me over a solid year to make sure I have a lb of high grade in backup for personal. I'll stay blazed off my ass for those 4 months...


Hell yeah. I want to be trippin and blazing the whole time. Handin out free trips too. Even if the world doesn't shift consciousness because of the time. We'll all be trippin together, and something will happen.


----------



## edsweed (Oct 5, 2011)

Hepheastus420 said:


> Oh shit I'm gonna become telepathic? You can do so many things, hmmmm.
> So this comet that NASA hasn't even warned us about is somehow how going to make my mind a powerful tool?


he said tool............................


----------



## mindphuk (Oct 5, 2011)

Finshaggy said:


> _I'M_ being contrarian? I said these are my personal beliefs and there is no point in arguing them. I am not basing that particular post on anything written in science. Your arguing a pointless point.


I'm not arguing with you. However to hold a belief about the nature of the universe that goes against everything mankind has learned up until this point is definitely contrarian. You have no rational basis for your beliefs except that it makes some sort of sense to you. This is the definition of delusional but based on your numerous other threads, I expect nothing less from you.


----------



## Stark Raving (Oct 5, 2011)

And as a side note, when you say "these are my personal beliefs and there is no point in arguing them" it shows that you are not willing to change your beliefs, even if you are presented with good reason to do so. That's the very definition of "closed minded". 




..........hence no possibility of reasonable discourse. I truly hope you open up to other ideas. Fabricating belief, based solely on "gut feeling" is not only counter-productive, but at times dangerous.


----------



## Finshaggy (Oct 5, 2011)

mindphuk said:


> I'm not arguing with you. However to hold a belief about the nature of the universe that goes against everything mankind has learned up until this point is definitely contrarian. You have no rational basis for your beliefs except that it makes some sort of sense to you. This is the definition of delusional but based on your numerous other threads, I expect nothing less from you.


Ok, but I am not _being_ contrarian. Maybe that _is contrarian_ of me. But in this situation I was simply describing things to people who asked. I was not being contrary to anyone. I was co-operating.


----------



## Finshaggy (Oct 5, 2011)

Stark Raving said:


> And as a side note, when you say "these are my personal beliefs and there is no point in arguing them" it shows that you are not willing to change your beliefs, even if you are presented with good reason to do so. That's the very definition of "closed minded".


 I only believe him to be wrong in this instance based on what I can figure out on my own. There is NO REASON for anything to be going through a slower time or going through time slower in the situation presented. All of the images are going the speed of light, your brain is receiving it late though because of how fast oyu are going, so you are seeing a delayed image, AND the light took longer because you were at relative speed too it. It is not as if you could reacch into this image and TRULY effect what happened in it. It is just the light from the actions that were happening. It is not the actions themselves.

If truth is offered to me in discussion I would be willing to change my mind, if what your saying further elaborates on what Einstein thought. But simply telling me I'm wrong is not a way to see me _learning,_ or _accepting_ anything.


----------



## Stark Raving (Oct 5, 2011)

shaggy, just to be clear, I am referring to the belief in the "proficies" of the Mayan calendar.

I'm not even clear on what you are getting at with the whole light/time thing. (Are you referring to red shift?) Are you familiar with how we use the speed of light to measur distances etc? I would be glad to hear your thoughts, but I'm having a hard time following you. I guess it seems to me that you are making claims based on what you can figure out on your own (which is all good) but you don't really have the knowledge to back it up. Please tell me if I've mis-read you.


----------



## Finshaggy (Oct 5, 2011)

Stark Raving said:


> shaggy, just to be clear, I am referring to the belief in the "proficies" of the Mayan calendar.
> 
> I'm not even clear on what you are getting at with the whole light/time thing. (Are you referring to red shift?) Are you familiar with how we use the speed of light to measur distances etc? I would be glad to hear your thoughts, but I'm having a hard time following you. I guess it seems to me that you are making claims based on what you can figure out on your own (which is all good) but you don't really have the knowledge to back it up. Please tell me if I've mis-read you.


Me and Mindphuk are talking about something way different than the prophocies now. We're talking about my "Problem". I have a slightly different view than Einstein. I forgot how the topic came up, but now he's picking apart what I told him I personally believed and told him it was useless to argue with me about because these are thing I noticed _after _reading a bunch of shit about Einstein's whole history. So, I'm sorry if it's different from established science, again I didn't mean for it to go along the lines of established science. 

You did misread. And I do have the knowledge to back it up. I explained it 2x now.


----------



## Finshaggy (Oct 5, 2011)

I think he brought it up to argue with me saying "time isn't real, it is a measurement of the earths movement."


----------



## Hepheastus420 (Oct 5, 2011)

Time isn't real alone, it is earths movement. We based time off of the different season and the suns location. That's why different people and our ancestors told time differently then we do, yet still have the same time.


----------



## edsweed (Oct 5, 2011)

is it 4:20 yet? 
...now?


----------



## mindphuk (Oct 5, 2011)

Finshaggy said:


> I think he brought it up to argue with me saying "time isn't real, it is a measurement of the earths movement."


Which you still haven't answered the question how the earth orbiting the sun has anything to do with the reality of the forward arrow of time except in how humans measure time. If the earth suddenly disappeared from existence or stopped orbiting the sun, would time somehow stop? How do you explain time prior to the formation of the earth and our sun? 

I'm not purposely arguing with you but you make all kinds of claims about reality that just doesn't make sense. You can read about Einstein all day long but that doesn't mean that you understand the theories and your description makes it clear you don't. I did offer an explanation about relativity that you promptly ignored. 
I'm not even sure what images that you are talking about. I'm discussing the actual movement of time being different at various altitudes -- distances from earth's gravity well. That has nothing to do with perceived images by our brains. This is demonstrated using very precise clocks which has nothing to do with the speed of light, only time. Einstein demonstrated that the speed of light is a constant, it is time that is variable yet somehow you come to the conclusion that time isn't real which is what I'm still trying to understand what you are saying.


----------



## mindphuk (Oct 5, 2011)

Hepheastus420 said:


> Time isn't real alone, it is earths movement. We based time off of the different season and the suns location. That's why different people and our ancestors told time differently then we do, yet still have the same time.


Again, how we measure something and the actual existence of that something are two different things. As I pointed out before, I can measure distances using the speed of light or any standard unite and I can measure time by radioactive decay or by the period of a pulsar. The earth's movement has nothing to do with the reality of time or space, it is merely how humans have come to measure these things.


----------



## Hepheastus420 (Oct 5, 2011)

mindphuk said:


> Again, how we measure something and the actual existence of that something are two different things. As I pointed out before, I can measure distances using the speed of light or any standard unite and I can measure time by radioactive decay or by the period of a pulsar. The earth's movement has nothing to do with the reality of time or space, it is merely how humans have come to measure these things.


Oh for real? I always thought that we measured the earths movement using time, hmm....


----------



## Finshaggy (Oct 5, 2011)

mindphuk said:


> Which you still haven't answered the question how the earth orbiting the sun has anything to do with the reality of the forward arrow of time except in how humans measure time. If the earth suddenly disappeared from existence or stopped orbiting the sun, would time somehow stop? How do you explain time prior to the formation of the earth and our sun?
> 
> I'm not purposely arguing with you but you make all kinds of claims about reality that just doesn't make sense. You can read about Einstein all day long but that doesn't mean that you understand the theories and your description makes it clear you don't. I did offer an explanation about relativity that you promptly ignored.
> I'm not even sure what images that you are talking about. I'm discussing the actual movement of time being different at various altitudes -- distances from earth's gravity well. That has nothing to do with perceived images by our brains. This is demonstrated using very precise clocks which has nothing to do with the speed of light, only time. Einstein demonstrated that the speed of light is a constant, it is time that is variable yet somehow you come to the conclusion that time isn't real which is what I'm still trying to understand what you are saying.


No time can't stop if it doesn't exist. Your talking about something that I consider to be as real as Santa. If Santa disappears, do we still get toys?


----------



## Finshaggy (Oct 5, 2011)

mindphuk said:


> Which you still haven't answered the question how the earth orbiting the sun has anything to do with the reality of the forward arrow of time except in how humans measure time. If the earth suddenly disappeared from existence or stopped orbiting the sun, would time somehow stop? How do you explain time prior to the formation of the earth and our sun?
> 
> I'm not purposely arguing with you but you make all kinds of claims about reality that just doesn't make sense. You can read about Einstein all day long but that doesn't mean that you understand the theories and your description makes it clear you don't. I did offer an explanation about relativity that you promptly ignored.
> I'm not even sure what images that you are talking about. I'm discussing the actual movement of time being different at various altitudes -- distances from earth's gravity well. That has nothing to do with perceived images by our brains. This is demonstrated using very precise clocks which has nothing to do with the speed of light, only time. Einstein demonstrated that the speed of light is a constant, it is time that is variable yet somehow you come to the conclusion that time isn't real which is what I'm still trying to understand what you are saying.


And just because the earth moves at different speeds at different altitudes doesn't mean time has to exist.
That just means that there is less surface area the closer in you get. Like a merry-go round.


----------



## RavenMochi (Oct 5, 2011)

Hepheastus420 said:


> Oh for real? I always thought that we measured the earths movement using time, hmm....


Speed = distance/time

with that said, time is not dependent on the earths movements. Its just something relative for us to you to calculate speed. The world could be reduced to dust tomorrow and time would continue. With the sheer number of stars/planets theirs most certainly other planets with life, would time stop for them if earth turned to dust? Of course not.


----------



## Finshaggy (Oct 5, 2011)

mindphuk said:


> Again, how we measure something and the actual existence of that something are two different things. As I pointed out before, I can measure distances using the speed of light or any standard unite and I can measure time by radioactive decay or by the period of a pulsar. The earth's movement has nothing to do with the reality of time or space, it is merely how humans have come to measure these things.


Deterioration gives the illusion of time. It does not prove times existence.


----------



## RavenMochi (Oct 5, 2011)

I have a problem believing time doesn't exist. 
definition of time - The indefinite continued progress of existence and events in the past, present, and future regarded as a whole.

This is something we witness every second, of every day. Generation after generation. Perhaps your misunderstanding what time is?


----------



## Finshaggy (Oct 5, 2011)

RavenMochi said:


> I have a problem believing time doesn't exist.
> definition of time - The indefinite continued progress of existence and events in the past, present, and future regarded as a whole.
> 
> This is something we witness every second, of every day. Generation after generation. Perhaps your misunderstanding what time is?



No, I understand that. But I just believe tha tis space. What I am proposing, is that time is not something we can travel back and forward in, or speed up or slow down, outside of our own minds.


----------



## Hepheastus420 (Oct 5, 2011)

RavenMochi said:


> Speed = distance/time
> 
> with that said, time is not dependent on the earths movements. Its just something relative for us to you to calculate speed. The world could be reduced to dust tomorrow and time would continue. With the sheer number of stars/planets theirs most certainly other planets with life, would time stop for them if earth turned to dust? Of course not.


 I caused confusion and I apologize, lol. I didn't read the rest of the thread and I thought people were arguing about how the mayans told time or something so I just said time was based on earths movements, I should have said the based the time of seasons on earths movements. Once again I apologize for the confusion. And I know time goes on without our existence.


----------



## Hepheastus420 (Oct 5, 2011)

Finshaggy said:


> Deterioration gives the illusion of time. It does not prove times existence.


I respect you dude so I'm not arguing. However, I must disagree with you.
Time is a measurement not something that stands alone.


----------



## mindphuk (Oct 5, 2011)

Hepheastus420 said:


> Oh for real? I always thought that we measured the earths movement using time, hmm....


It's the other way around. We measure time by the movement of the earth. One rotation= 1 day, 1 orbit around the sun = 1 year, etc.
However, I can measure time by different methods that removes the need for the earth-sun system at all. I can tell you that I'll meet you at Starbucks in 30000 rotations of the Crab Pulsar (50 minutes). We can even make new units of time based on the pulsar, I will call each rotation a 'milicrab' and so every thousand rotations is a 'crab' and so on. As long as we each have a way of measuring the pulsar, the need for the earth and the sun are gone.


----------



## THENUMBER1022 (Oct 5, 2011)

do you think without tidal patterns and daylight/darkness we would lose ourselves in time consciously? an hour talking in front of the sun is two days passed on Earth, a week of being in a ship could consciously feel like a year... hmmm... need more weed to process this thought.


----------



## RavenMochi (Oct 5, 2011)

THENUMBER1022 said:


> do you think without tidal patterns and daylight/darkness we would lose ourselves in time consciously? an hour talking in front of the sun is two days passed on Earth, a week of being in a ship could consciously feel like a year... hmmm... need more weed to process this thought.


Our perception of time is a whole new pile of shit. Our perception of time can be manipulated greatly, and with practice can even done by choice.


----------



## THENUMBER1022 (Oct 5, 2011)

hmm acid trips in space... that sounds fucking awesome.


----------



## mindphuk (Oct 5, 2011)

Finshaggy said:


> No time can't stop if it doesn't exist. Your talking about something that I consider to be as real as Santa. If Santa disappears, do we still get toys?


I meant our perception of time. 



Finshaggy said:


> And just because the earth moves at different speeds at different altitudes doesn't mean time has to exist.
> That just means that there is less surface area the closer in you get. Like a merry-go round.


I didn't say anything about the movement of the earth, I said how far away it is from the gravity of the earth. We can be stationary in space and the measurements will still be the same, the clock closer to earth will move slower.


----------



## RavenMochi (Oct 5, 2011)

THENUMBER1022 said:


> hmm acid trips in space... that sounds fucking awesome.


 dude, no shit, that would be fucking awesome! But then I'm game for an acid trip damn near anywhere...&#8224;L&#8224;


----------



## Hepheastus420 (Oct 5, 2011)

mindphuk said:


> It's the other way around. We measure time by the movement of the earth. One rotation= 1 day, 1 orbit around the sun = 1 year, etc.
> However, I can measure time by different methods that removes the need for the earth-sun system at all. I can tell you that I'll meet you at Starbucks in 30000 rotations of the Crab Pulsar (50 minutes). We can even make new units of time based on the pulsar, I will call each rotation a 'milicrab' and so every thousand rotations is a 'crab' and so on. As long as we each have a way of measuring the pulsar, the need for the earth and the sun are gone.


So the opposite of using time to measure earths movements would be using earths movements to measure time. Yeah I think I just mixed up my words, lol. I know what time is.


----------



## RavenMochi (Oct 5, 2011)

Hepheastus420 said:


> So the opposite of using time to measure earths movements would be using earths movements to measure time. Yeah I think I just mixed up my words, lol. I know what time is.


  LIAR!!!


----------



## THENUMBER1022 (Oct 5, 2011)

raven,
on acid I have had 5 hour long freakouts that were really 15 minutes of actual earth time so I understand how easy it is to lose track of time consciously but I still feel as if we have internal clocks or some type of mechanism that sense radiation shifts or something crazy.. But I wonder although they have had people on space stations for a few years, what effect space would have on the human body on the same time scale, whether measured Earth time or Universe time....I wonder where they keep the atomic clock for universe time... is our time zone MWGT? would there even be a need for a time zone when it takes 10,000 years to reach a nearby star like vega or arcturus..


----------



## mindphuk (Oct 5, 2011)

Finshaggy said:


> Deterioration gives the illusion of time. It does not prove times existence.


 What does that even mean? Entropy is the reason for the existence of time. If things did not 'deteriorate' then you would be right, there is no time. The fact that things do progress in one direction toward higher entropy IS the phenomena we call time. It doesn't prove time, it is what defines what time is.


----------



## blazinkill504 (Oct 5, 2011)

time sucks dick honestly...all its ever done is gotten me in trouble and counted the amount of days ive been on this earth. we need to get rid of time!

oh and im down for an acid trip in space!


----------



## THENUMBER1022 (Oct 5, 2011)

RavenMochi said:


> dude, no shit, that would be fucking awesome! But then I'm game for an acid trip damn near anywhere...&#8224;L&#8224;



likewise, however I desperately yearn for free flight or space flight within my own control on lsd. very desperately...


----------



## Hepheastus420 (Oct 5, 2011)

An amount of time in space and an amount of time on earth are the exact same measurements. We just label them differently. 

Like we could say something is an hour away while (hypothetically) an alien could say it's 28 zoogas. << it would be the same measurement.


----------



## Hepheastus420 (Oct 5, 2011)

RavenMochi said:


> LIAR!!!


Lol how am I lying? I have no reason to lie, I mean why would I lie? Ha, .


----------



## mexiblunt (Oct 5, 2011)

Atomic clocks
Atomic clocks are very precise and have nearly no clock drift. The rotation of the Earth itself actually has much more clock drift (less accuracy) than modern atomic clocks. Thus to keep the Coordinated Universal Time (UTC) in line with the Earth's rotation, a leap second is added to some years.
*[edit] Relativity*

As Einstein predicted, relativistic effects can also cause clock drift due to time dilation[_citation needed_]. This is because there is no fixed universal time, time being relative to the observer. Special relativity describes how two clocks held by people in different inertial frames (i.e. moving with respect to each other but not accelerating or decelerating) will each appear to tick more slowly to the other person.
In addition to this, general relativity gives us gravitational time dilation. Briefly, a clock in a higher gravitational field (e.g. closer to a planet) will appear to tick more slowly. People holding these clocks would agree on which clock appeared to be going faster.
Note that it is time itself rather than the function of the clock which is affected. Both effects have been experimentally observed.
Time dilation is of practical importance. For instance, the clocks in GPS satellites experience this effect due to the reduced gravity they experience (making their clocks appear to run more quickly than those on Earth) and must therefore incorporate relativistically corrected calculations when reporting locations to users. If general relativity were not accounted for, a navigational fix based on the GPS satellites would be false after only 2 minutes, and errors in global positions would continue to accumulate at a rate of about 10 kilometers each day.[1]


----------



## THENUMBER1022 (Oct 5, 2011)

time is a revolution around our star, of which there are innumerable life-hosting planets in the deepest, darkest, and oldest parts of our universe. a day is a completion of this revolution from darkness, to light, to darkness. I often wonder how tramatizing it is to my saltwater fish to leave the lights on or fuck with their lighting schedule. Sleeping, alone, has a huge effect on our stress levels and that is mostly determined by the amount of sunlight and darkness we receive as with most plants... Imagine harvesting marijuana on mars. It would have 37 extra minutes every day to grow!


----------



## Stark Raving (Oct 5, 2011)

OK, lets clear something up here. The scientific process goes thusly (an over-simplification, but I'm sure you'll catch my drift):

We observe something, then gather evidence to determine if the theory we created from our observations is accurate. If we gather enough evidence we can draw a conclusion (ie. time exists) Then, when new evidence is discovered that shows a possible contrary conclusion, we can challenge the initial conclusion, and possibly arrive at a more accurate one should the evidence be sufficient.

My question here is, what evidence have you gathered that would suggest time does not exist? (Remember, the burden of proof no longer lies with me, since the evidence that time does exist has been satisfactory within the scientific community)


----------



## RavenMochi (Oct 5, 2011)

blazinkill504 said:


> time sucks dick honestly...all its ever done is gotten me in trouble and counted the amount of days ive been on this earth. we need to get rid of time!
> 
> oh and im down for an acid trip in space!


Agreed, fuck you, father time! &#8224;L&#8224; 

Oh, hey, speaking of an acid trip in space, did you know there's a Wile E. Coyote style space program that plans on using a giant sling shot to launch?! No shit, like seriously...
http://www.cracked.com/article_16647_5-insane-devices-from-kids-cartoons-that-actually-exist.html number #1


----------



## RavenMochi (Oct 5, 2011)

Hepheastus420 said:


> Lol how am I lying? I have no reason to lie, I mean why would I lie? Ha, .


Oh, I was just joking...&#8224;L&#8224; hence the '  '


----------



## Hepheastus420 (Oct 5, 2011)

RavenMochi said:


> Oh, I was just joking...&#8224;L&#8224; hence the '  '


Yeah dude I got that, lol. I'm just saying does it sound like what I said could be a lie? Don't answer that I was just wondering, but ehh it doesn't matter to me, ha, .


----------



## THENUMBER1022 (Oct 5, 2011)

that shit ain't real.


----------



## mexiblunt (Oct 5, 2011)

leap seconds, I like that.

When your 5 years old a year is a long time as it is 1/5 of your experience of life. When your 80 one year is only 1/80 of your life. Is this why the years seem to get shorter the older you get? When I was a kid it felt like the next day would never come, how many more sleeps till christmas?


----------



## Finshaggy (Oct 5, 2011)

Hepheastus420 said:


> I respect you dude so I'm not arguing. However, I must disagree with you.
> Time is a measurement not something that stands alone.


EXACTLY. Time is a MEASUREMENT. Not a REAL thing.


----------



## Stark Raving (Oct 5, 2011)

Finshaggy said:


> EXACTLY. Time is a MEASUREMENT. Not a REAL thing.


I disagree. An hour is a measurement. The measurement is of time.

EDIT: That's like saying a ruler is a measurement not a real thing. The increments on the ruler are the measurements, the ruler is the thing.


----------



## blazinkill504 (Oct 5, 2011)

yo numbers i think i found the perfect acid trip for ya. take a strip and do this shit
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1VdSeDqU3EY

that dude has FUCKIN BALLS dude. the vid is like 6 minutes long but watch it the shit is crazayyyy


----------



## THENUMBER1022 (Oct 5, 2011)

is this planet really more sophisticated than any other baron planet observable with a 19.99 dollar CVS branded telescope? or did we consciously create all that is great that we see. or did we actually? and if we actually did, why can't thousands of years of science and progress not explain how ancient civilizations moved 100 ton rocks strategically in place, perfectly positioned with a series of identical stones, theoretically transported hundreds and hundred of miles. 

We couldn't stand the WTC back up in 10 years, and our buildings are designed to fall. Why not build for longevity? I hardly consider low-e argon pressurized gas filled windows to be the pinnacle of energy efficiancy..


----------



## RavenMochi (Oct 5, 2011)

THENUMBER1022 said:


> that shit ain't real.


You sure about that?
http://news.bbc.co.uk/2/hi/uk_news/scotland/4870556.stm


----------



## Hepheastus420 (Oct 5, 2011)

Finshaggy said:


> EXACTLY. Time is a MEASUREMENT. Not a REAL thing.


Are inches real?


----------



## RavenMochi (Oct 5, 2011)

THENUMBER1022 said:


> is this planet really more sophisticated than any other baron planet observable with a 19.99 dollar CVS branded telescope? or did we consciously create all that is great that we see. or did we actually? and if we actually did, why can't thousands of years of science and progress not explain how ancient civilizations moved 100 ton rocks strategically in place, perfectly positioned with a series of identical stones, theoretically transported hundreds and hundred of miles.
> 
> We couldn't stand the WTC back up in 10 years, and our buildings are designed to fall. Why not build for longevity? I hardly consider low-e argon pressurized gas filled windows to be the pinnacle of energy efficiancy..


I have to agree, I was disappointed to find out that the grade of concrete we use is even inferior to that the ancients used. We do it because its cheaper, but because of that everything we build in that manner has a shelf life. 
You do have to remember that with the burning of the Alexandrian libraries we really have no fucking idea as to the scientific knowledge of our ancient ancestors. We pretend to know, but sad to say, theirs no way we can now.


----------



## mexiblunt (Oct 5, 2011)

Hepheastus420 said:


> Are inches real?



Haha not at my job.


----------



## THENUMBER1022 (Oct 5, 2011)

great video, thanks for the link!


----------



## Finshaggy (Oct 5, 2011)

mindphuk said:


> I meant our perception of time.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Perception of time is something WAYY different than what your talking about.


----------



## mexiblunt (Oct 5, 2011)

Did you know glass is actually closer to a liquid than a solid? Most homes older than 100 years often have leaks near the top of the window as the glass gets pulled down by gravity.


----------



## mindphuk (Oct 5, 2011)

All OT discussions about time can be moved here https://www.rollitup.org/spirituality-sexuality-philosophy/473552-time-illusion.html


----------



## Finshaggy (Oct 5, 2011)

mindphuk said:


> What does that even mean? Entropy is the reason for the existence of time. If things did not 'deteriorate' then you would be right, there is no time. The fact that things do progress in one direction toward higher entropy IS the phenomena we call time. It doesn't prove time, it is what defines what time is.


Ok, well then this proves where we differ. I do not accept that as final evidence that there is a substance or place or thing called time. It proves that things break down.


----------



## Finshaggy (Oct 5, 2011)

Hepheastus420 said:


> An amount of time in space and an amount of time on earth are the exact same measurements. We just label them differently.
> 
> Like we could say something is an hour away while (hypothetically) an alien could say it's 28 zoogas. << it would be the same measurement.


But time only passes for us as it does because of the way our brains interpret what is happening. We may all even be opperating within different speeds of time without even knowing it. We have an organ in our brain that keeps our time for us.


----------



## Finshaggy (Oct 5, 2011)

Stark Raving said:


> OK, lets clear something up here. The scientific process goes thusly (an over-simplification, but I'm sure you'll catch my drift):
> 
> We observe something, then gather evidence to determine if the theory we created from our observations is accurate. If we gather enough evidence we can draw a conclusion (ie. time exists) Then, when new evidence is discovered that shows a possible contrary conclusion, we can challenge the initial conclusion, and possibly arrive at a more accurate one should the evidence be sufficient.
> 
> My question here is, what evidence have you gathered that would suggest time does not exist? (Remember, the burden of proof no longer lies with me, since the evidence that time does exist has been satisfactory within the scientific community)


I say time does not exist because I (and everyone else) have only experienced ONE CONSTANT TIME called SPACE. SO TIME isn't even there. Where is time???? Prove that time can be moved forward or backward. Prove it can slow down. Prove IT exists.


----------



## THENUMBER1022 (Oct 5, 2011)

RavenMochi said:


> I have to agree, I was disappointed to find out that the grade of concrete we use is even inferior to that the ancients used. We do it because its cheaper, but because of that everything we build in that manner has a shelf life.
> You do have to remember that with the burning of the Alexandrian libraries we really have no fucking idea as to the scientific knowledge of our ancient ancestors. We pretend to know, but sad to say, theirs no way we can now.


If we understand a method of traveling through the universes bends in space time, and seek the 'shortcuts' connecting two solar systems(on the same dimension or not at all) we may be able to travel through space, taking shortcuts that may take us back or through thousands of years. Its like in 12-monkeys, 'nothing is a science with these guys, its all hit or miss'. Like you stated, we have absolutely no basis of understanding the previous technologies found/given/taught on this planet.


----------



## Finshaggy (Oct 5, 2011)

Stark Raving said:


> I disagree. An hour is a measurement. The measurement is of time.
> 
> EDIT: That's like saying a ruler is a measurement not a real thing. The increments on the ruler are the measurements, the ruler is the thing.


Show me what a ruler was before we invented it. We invented ALL measurement. inches don't exist to any other animal or plant, Just in our heads.


----------



## Finshaggy (Oct 5, 2011)

Finshaggy said:


> Show me what a ruler was before we invented it. We invented ALL measurement. inches don't exist to any other animal or plant, Just in our heads.


Like words. They AREN'T REAL. These don't mean anything. We are just psychotic animals interpreting it as something.


----------



## Finshaggy (Oct 5, 2011)

Hepheastus420 said:


> Are inches real?


No, they are another measurement of space.


----------



## RavenMochi (Oct 5, 2011)

Finshaggy said:


> No, they are another measurement of space.


 *sighs* I like you kid, I do. But can you give me a reason, some proof, that no distance or time is real?


----------



## THENUMBER1022 (Oct 5, 2011)

mexiblunt said:


> Did you know glass is actually closer to a liquid than a solid? Most homes older than 100 years often have leaks near the top of the window as the glass gets pulled down by gravity.


I hardly would justify that as reasoning. Wooden frames swell, expanding and contracting with and without the home(which is made of materials with even different expansion rates than that of wood and or glass found in a standard window). They leak because glass is sharp and heavy, and the wooden frame keeps moving around...

Glass is super heated rock(sand) particles...it is very different from a liquid. If you wanna see some scary shit, check out the Hutchinson effect on solid iron bar. it looks like a stick of butter in the microwave from sonic transmission..


----------



## mindphuk (Oct 5, 2011)

The glass as a liquid is an urban legend. http://dwb.unl.edu/Teacher/NSF/C01/C01Links/www.ualberta.ca/~bderksen/florin.html


----------



## cannabineer (Oct 5, 2011)

Glass is a supercooled liquid. At ordinary temperatures it does not flow measurably even over centuries. The "old windows creep" concept has been dispelled as an urban legend. cn

<edit> remind me to never get into a keystroke duel with mindphuk.


----------



## RavenMochi (Oct 5, 2011)

cannabineer said:


> Glass is a supercooled liquid. At ordinary temperatures it does not flow measurably even over centuries. The "old windows creep" concept has been dispelled as an urban legend. cn
> 
> <edit> remind me to never get into a keystroke duel with mindphuk.


Hey, cannabineer, don't ever get into a keystroke duel with mindphuk.


----------



## THENUMBER1022 (Oct 5, 2011)

inches, years, minutes, centimeters, are all very real measurements. Everything is relative to space/time. For our particular observation of space/time, these measurements cover most of the work that is necessary on earth to design and build structures. They are convenient in proportion to our eyes to make clear and accurate measurements. Althought the connection between space and time is difficult to comprehend, they are the same thing, however an inch or a centimeter obviously would not be the ideal increment of measurement for interplanetary travel. 

Finshaggy, these measurements are only as real as the rest of the terminology we as human beings were taught to advance. I can assure you they are real, but yes we did as man, create this system, or these systems of measurement that we trust. Does is mean they are ideal? just like calendars, no. Space/time is every expanding and therefor these measurements will indefinitely become obsolete. As larger and smaller races and planets develop, as there is a universal bridge of society, a new measurement system will be proposed to our planet and widely accepted for its accuracy. It has already happened within our own planet time and time again.

The only reason heaphatus is asking the question about inches is because he is still insecure about his smaller than average penis, and needs to let go.


----------



## RavenMochi (Oct 5, 2011)

THENUMBER1022 said:


> inches, years, minutes, centimeters, are all very real measurements. Everything is relative to space/time. For our particular observation of space/time, these measurements cover most of the work that is necessary on earth to design and build structures. They are convenient in proportion to our eyes to make clear and accurate measurements. Althought the connection between space and time is difficult to comprehend, they are the same thing, however an inch or a centimeter obviously would not be the ideal increment of measurement for interplanetary travel.
> 
> Finshaggy, these measurements are only as real as the rest of the terminology we as human beings were taught to advance. I can assure you they are real, but yes we did as man, create this system, or these systems of measurement that we trust. Does is mean they are ideal? just like calendars, no. Space/time is every expanding and therefor these measurements will indefinitely become obsolete. As larger and smaller races and planets develop, as there is a universal bridge of society, a new measurement system will be proposed to our planet and widely accepted for its accuracy. It has already happened within our own planet time and time again.
> 
> The only reason heaphatus is asking the question about inches is because he is still insecure about his smaller than average penis, and needs to let go.


L no need to delve back in that, besides, the thread was closed...for..err...unknown reasons.


----------



## THENUMBER1022 (Oct 5, 2011)

because women have each others backs, worse than black people in section 8 developments.


----------



## THENUMBER1022 (Oct 5, 2011)

wtf, my notifications just a minute ago... anyone else?


----------



## mindphuk (Oct 5, 2011)

cannabineer said:


> Glass is a supercooled liquid. At ordinary temperatures it does not flow measurably even over centuries. The "old windows creep" concept has been dispelled as an urban legend. cn
> 
> <edit> remind me to never get into a keystroke duel with mindphuk.


 Glass as a supercooled liquid is part of the same urban legend (see link above). Glass is an amorphous solid.


----------



## cannabineer (Oct 5, 2011)

<post edited while I review the link> cn


----------



## RavenMochi (Oct 5, 2011)

I was wondering how melted sand = supercooled...


----------



## RavenMochi (Oct 5, 2011)

cannabineer said:


> All amorphous solids are supercooled liquids. They've recently found a way to produce amorphous, noncrystalline metals ... the phase is referred to as glassy.


they have found a way to does not equal all pre existing.


----------



## RavenMochi (Oct 5, 2011)

THENUMBER1022 said:


> wtf, my notifications just a minute ago... anyone else?


Not that I've noticed, looks like it was showing you every notification across the board


----------



## THENUMBER1022 (Oct 5, 2011)

nothing gets passed this number, old raven.


----------



## cannabineer (Oct 5, 2011)

RavenMochi said:


> they have found a way to does not equal all pre existing.


I have reviewed the link and am doing a partial retraction. I stated that all amorphous solids are glasses - this is incorrect. However all vitreous (glassy) solids can properly be described as liquids supercooled to the point where they show no liquid properties. It becomes a dance of semantics ... but the definition I favor, and that the link does not refute, is that the only difference between liquid and glass is kinetic. Over a billion years typical window glass will display fluid motion, whereas most crystalline solids won't.


----------



## eye exaggerate (Oct 5, 2011)

...this is an immeasurable thread...has anyone discussed where measurement started? I mean, the actual origins of measure?

It is cool to think that time 'is' measured in terms of radius at a quantum level. Looks like another path around the sun, so-to-speak.


----------



## Hepheastus420 (Oct 5, 2011)

RavenMochi said:


> *sighs* I like you kid, I do. But can you give me a reason, some proof, that no distance or time is real?


Lol exactly how I feel. I like this guy, he's chill and he seems like a all around good guy. But his time logic, oh man. I just can't follow his logic about time.

Honestly I had a breakthrough on what he was talking about and completely knew what he was saying, but I had to many thoughts at once and flooded my breakthrough, lol. You almost had me on your side shaggy, ha.


----------



## Finshaggy (Oct 5, 2011)

I don't need Icons on my side. I told Mindphuk at the very beginning this was a theory of my own and arguing it would be like playing tennis with a wall. Read back, I didn't even want to talk about this further. I'm just defending what I know as true, based on what I have gotten from personal reflection on studies of Einstein. I'm sorry if you don't believe me. I never asked anyone to.


----------



## Hepheastus420 (Oct 5, 2011)

Finshaggy said:


> I don't need Icons on my side. I told Mindphuk at the very beginning this was a theory of my own and arguing it would be like playing tennis with a wall. Read back, I didn't even want to talk about this further. I'm just defending what I know as true, based on what I have gotten from personal reflection on studies of Einstein. I'm sorry if you don't believe me. I never asked anyone to.


Jeez dude I thought you were cool, but I'm only an icon, dick.


----------



## Finshaggy (Oct 5, 2011)

I was just explaining a point, which is that I wasn't ever trying to make a point. I was saying I don't need "anyone here" to be on my side, I didn't bring it up for that reason. I brought it up because I was asked to. I wasn't trying to be a dick, it's just I never wanted to talk about this to begin with, and it's definitely not about sides. I shared an opinion with someone, and even labeled it as an opinion. But then it all came to this some how.


----------



## Finshaggy (Oct 5, 2011)

Smoke break. Sorry for offending. Didn't mean it that way.


----------



## RavenMochi (Oct 6, 2011)

Hepheastus420 said:


> Jeez dude I thought you were cool, but I'm only an icon, dick.


nuh-uh, I'm a sentient icon 

Shaggy, your defending your view, but not giving us anything to work with. You said these views are the result of reading Einsteins work and your personal reflection. How about quoting form that work some of what brought you to that conclusion?


----------



## Finshaggy (Oct 6, 2011)

I already did...
When that fucker is on the bus. You go look it up. READ what he said. My contrary belief is at the beginning of this argument. I SAID I DIDN'T WANT TO ARGUE THIS. AND THAT IT WAS GOING TO BE LIKE PLAYING TENNIS WITH A WALL. I'm not defining it to prove anything to you guys, Mindphuk just asked me to. I'm sorry if it freaked you out, and made you want to reply.


----------



## blazinkill504 (Oct 6, 2011)

i wanna know how the fuck einstein figured all the shit out that he did. like how did that nigga look up and go space and time are like a fabric we're sittin in....WTF its gonna be crazy when everyone has the thought process of einstein


----------



## Finshaggy (Oct 6, 2011)

blazinkill504 said:


> i wanna know how the fuck einstein figured all the shit out that he did. like how did that nigga look up and go space and time are like a fabric we're sittin in....WTF its gonna be crazy when everyone has the thought process of einstein


He had a very strong imagination. He sat on a bus, and realized that IF he were to move at light speed, away form a clock. The clock would appear fixed in time. He said that this is because you are going the same speed as the light, so the light that is coming to you is the past. And outside he said because you are going so fast, it would seem to everyone from the outside of the bus, that the people inside the bus were going slower than them in routines, like drinking coffee, or reading a paper. While still flying at light speed. 
So he was in belief that light speed, breaks the time barrier.


----------



## Finshaggy (Oct 6, 2011)

Some how he tied light speed in his head with time. And proved it by getting a picture of light bending around the sun during an eclipse. Like we can literally SEE the stars behind the sun according to that picture, because of a bend in "space time" that bend is what we call "gravity".


----------



## mindphuk (Oct 6, 2011)

Finshaggy said:


> He had a very strong imagination. He sat on a bus, and realized that IF he were to move at light speed, away form a clock. The clock would appear fixed in time. He said that this is because you are going the same speed as the light, so the light that is coming to you is the past. And outside he said because you are going so fast, it would seem to everyone from the outside of the bus, that the people inside the bus were going slower than them in routines, like drinking coffee, or reading a paper. While still flying at light speed.
> So he was in belief that light speed, breaks the time barrier.


 It sounds like you are confusing special and general relativity. The thought experiment about chasing a beam of light has nothing to do with time dilation but the apparent change of time by an outside observer. 
The thought experiment for GR and the Equivalence Principle was quite different:

Imagine youre standing in a room in a spaceship, with no windows. You cant look out, and you cant see what kind of situation or environment the room is in. The rocket engines fire, and you begin to accelerate. Now the question you have to answer is, Is the force you feel the force of gravity or the force of the rockets thrust?

Einsteins answer to the question was that there is no experiment you can make that will differentiate the two causes of the force you feel. In other words, they feel exactly the same. And, indeed, when you get in an elevator and the elevator starts to go up, you feel your weight increase, and the pressure of your feet on the floor increases, just as the elevator starts to move. This feeling dissipates when the elevator achieves constant motion. This fact is so well known, now, that the force of acceleration the pilot feels when a fighter jet pulls out of a steep dive is called g-force, where 1 g is one gravity, 32 ft/sec/sec, the force we feel due to the earths gravity.

Einstein thought, if you cant discriminate the force of gravity and the force of acceleration experimentally, then there really is no difference. The two concepts are just different ways of describing the same thing. In other words, gravity is not an external force reaching out to you like rays propagating from the earths core, its actually the inertia of your own body being deflected from its normal path, just like the car turning induces a centrifugal force and throws you to the side.​


----------



## Finshaggy (Oct 6, 2011)

Ok, but that was a different thing that what I'm saying. I'm just talking about his theory he made about the bus.


----------



## Finshaggy (Oct 6, 2011)

Like that's mainly what I studied about him. The bus time, his time in Germany, Relativity, and his affair with his cousin.


----------



## mindphuk (Oct 6, 2011)

Finshaggy said:


> Some how he tied light speed in his head with time.


Of course because if the speed of light remains constant regardless of you velocity, and because v=d/t, something else has to be variable and the only thing that works is time.


> And proved it by getting a picture of light bending around the sun during an eclipse. Like we can literally SEE the stars behind the sun according to that picture, because of a bend in "space time" that bend is what we call "gravity".


 Gravity bends starlight which has no mass, therefore gravity is not a 'force' acting on mass but space is curved and light follows that path. That is the only thing that was demonstrated by the eclipse. Just a single aspect of GR was supported. The time difference of atomic clocks at different altitudes is what confirms time dilation.


----------



## Finshaggy (Oct 6, 2011)

But this is all based on human perception. Not what really happens out there in the real world.

But he said that that bend was the thing that caused the 9.whateer speed of falling, which we call gravity. He said that curve "caused" it. Not _was_ is


----------



## ginjawarrior (Oct 6, 2011)

Finshaggy said:


> Ok, but that was a different thing that what I'm saying. I'm just talking about his theory he made about the bus.


the way i've seen it 

at standstill we're traveling thru time at the speed of light 

when we start moving, time slows the faster we go, time slows down until we reach (if were ever possible to reach) the speed of light at which point times stops

a photon from the sun didnt have time to look around on his travel here from his view point it was instantaneous the moment of his birth and moment of his destruction


----------



## Finshaggy (Oct 6, 2011)

But we only seem to move at the speed of light because we are human and that is what we see. Like I bet there are even faster things. And other ways to measure this shit. but it's all from a humna perspective. Yeah we have technology now, but electricity isn't that old. We haven't figured out how to use technology right yet I'm sure. I bet what we right now do just _works_. We'll find way better shit in the future.


----------



## ginjawarrior (Oct 6, 2011)

Finshaggy said:


> But we only seem to move at the speed of light because we are human and that is what we see. Like I bet there are even faster things. And other ways to measure this shit. but it's all from a humna perspective. Yeah we have technology now, but electricity isn't that old. We haven't figured out how to use technology right yet I'm sure. I bet what we right now do just _works_. We'll find way better shit in the future.


 nothing to do with being human it works with machines too

http://hyperphysics.phy-astr.gsu.edu/hbase/relativ/airtim.html


----------



## THENUMBER1022 (Oct 6, 2011)

if you are constantly traveling at a speed that is much higher than normal averages (I.E. airline pilot/atendees, race car drivers, f-16 pilots, etc..) do you think this would have a profound effect on our perception of time? would time on the grand standing still appear to travel much slower? is space/time relevant on Earth, within its atmosphere? or is this measurement only a very large rough measurement of extremely vast distances such as light years. 

I am awoken to the thought of the connection in space/time without consideration of earth's atmosphere, however to function within our atmosphere we need to understand these principles moreso, to understand how to travel on the surface of space/time like ball lightning running across the ground. If no resistance/drag/friction, or little to none, it should take very little power to achieve this, but the power required to leave our atmosphere and still be nimble enough to effortlessly slide around the universe would be immense. Is life controlled sonically? or via gravity? Most meteor's are the blame for a large percentage of iron and magnetic metals that we are still mining for, so one cannot assume that the elements we have on earth are the only elements worth looking into.


----------



## edsweed (Oct 6, 2011)

Hepheastus420 said:


> An amount of time in space and an amount of time on earth are the exact same measurements. We just label them differently.
> 
> Like we could say something is an hour away while (hypothetically) an alien could say it's 28 zoogas. << it would be the same measurement.


zoogas are a dellicacy on my planet, they take 420 munaggons to cook at a temp of 1000 winigags


----------



## ginjawarrior (Oct 6, 2011)

THENUMBER1022 said:


> if you are constantly traveling at a speed that is much higher than normal averages (I.E. airline pilot/atendees, race car drivers, f-16 pilots, etc..) do you think this would have a profound effect on our perception of time? would time on the grand standing still appear to travel much slower? is space/time relevant on Earth, within its atmosphere? or is this measurement only a very large rough measurement of extremely vast distances such as light years.
> 
> I am awoken to the thought of the connection in space/time without consideration of earth's atmosphere, however to function within our atmosphere we need to understand these principles moreso, to understand how to travel on the surface of space/time like ball lightning running across the ground. If no resistance/drag/friction, or little to none, it should take very little power to achieve this, but the power required to leave our atmosphere and still be nimble enough to effortless slide around the universe. Is life controlled sonically? or via gravity? Most meteor's are the blame for a large percentage of iron and magnetic metals that we are still mining for.


it has NO difference in how you (the observer traveling) perceive time 

if you could immediately jump to light speed until when you reached your destination it would seem as if you were transported there ala star trek or star gate


----------



## THENUMBER1022 (Oct 6, 2011)

I hate to say it, as I am not trying to start an arguement, but that is a theory. I think if travel was prolonged, your thought process's would increase like a pentium 700mhz versus my amd venon x4 2.7ghz.

I have experienced this on acid, where you are processing so many thoughts and communicating with others at such a speed, that time feels undeniably slower in the days/weeks after a trip. Even years.. I developed the habit of cutting people off and starting to do things before its finished being explained immediately following some intense trips, 5 years later and I'm still trying to sloooooow down.

but I think you might be a little bit jittery to conversate after travelling 75 lightyears at just below the speed of light.


----------



## ginjawarrior (Oct 6, 2011)

its been shown again and again
*Hafele and Keating Experiment *

"During October, 1971, four cesium atomic beam clocks were flown on regularly scheduled commercial jet flights around the world twice, once eastward and once westward, to test Einstein's theory of relativity with macroscopic clocks. From the actual flight paths of each trip, the theory predicted that the flying clocks, compared with reference clocks at the U.S. Naval Observatory, should have lost 40+/-23 nanoseconds during the eastward trip and should have gained 275+/-21 nanoseconds during the westward trip ... Relative to the atomic time scale of the U.S. Naval Observatory, the flying clocks lost 59+/-10 nanoseconds during the eastward trip and gained 273+/-7 nanosecond during the westward trip, where the errors are the corresponding standard deviations. These results provide an unambiguous empirical resolution of the famous clock "paradox" with macroscopic clocks."
J.C. Hafele and R. E. Keating, Science 177, 166 (1972)

http://hyperphysics.phy-astr.gsu.edu/hbase/relativ/airtim.html


Object Distance[3] (light years) Perceived Travel Time
Alpha Centauri 4.36 0.43 milliseconds 
Galactic nucleus 32,000 3.2 seconds
Andromeda galaxy 2,180,000 3.5 minutes
Virgo cluster 42,000,000 1.15 hours
Quasar 3C273 2,500,000,000 3 days
Edge of universe 17,000,000,000 19 day
http://www.fourmilab.ch/documents/OhMyGodParticle/


----------



## cannawizard (Oct 6, 2011)

**dec 2012..


there will be those who will embrace the coming change, and A LOT of those who will reject it.... (choose wisely )


..tootles


----------



## ginjawarrior (Oct 6, 2011)

cannawizard said:


> **dec 2012..
> 
> 
> there will be those who will embrace the coming change, and A LOT of those who will reject it.... (choose wisely )
> ...


that all you got a vague appeal to emotion?


----------



## cannawizard (Oct 6, 2011)

ginjawarrior said:


> that all you got a vague appeal to emotion?


**lol.. it is what it is, vague.. of course.. since we are all guessing whats gonna happen, and its not an appeal to emote... just a random post w/ my .2s


----------



## ginjawarrior (Oct 6, 2011)

cannawizard said:


> **lol.. it is what it is, vague.. of course.. since we are all guessing whats gonna happen, and its not an appeal to emote... just a random post w/ my .2s


 my guess is sun goes up sun goes down 22nd will be a day of great mirth and mockng on facebook (and here)


----------



## Finshaggy (Oct 6, 2011)

ginjawarrior said:


> nothing to do with being human it works with machines too
> 
> http://hyperphysics.phy-astr.gsu.edu/hbase/relativ/airtim.html


It works with machines, but as I explained we don't know shit about electricity. Like look at Tesla's view on electricity. It has PRESSURE. We haven't figured it all out yet. Lol. We're just children as a species still


----------



## Finshaggy (Oct 6, 2011)

ginjawarrior said:


> my guess is sun goes up sun goes down 22nd will be a day of great mirth and mockng on facebook (and here)


Lol. No, the Mayan's never said anyhting was going to end. We are simply switching from the Age of Pisces to the Age of Aquarius. That's the calendar "ending". Just like a new year begins when our calendar ends. What will you make fun of? The new Age?


----------



## ginjawarrior (Oct 6, 2011)

Finshaggy said:


> Lol. No, the Mayan's never said anyhting was going to end. We are simply switching from the Age of Pisces to the Age of Aquarius. That's the calendar "ending". Just like a new year begins when our calendar ends. What will you make fun of? The new Age?


 all the people who think that the "new age" is any different from new years day 1996........


----------



## Finshaggy (Oct 6, 2011)

But it is. Is 2011=2012. No it is not. Is 1800=1900 No it is not. It will be a very different age (in full) compared to this one. People are just getting antsy and expecting it right away.


----------



## ginjawarrior (Oct 6, 2011)

Finshaggy said:


> But it is. Is 2011=2012. No it is not. Is 1800=1900 No it is not. *It will be a very different age (in full) compared to this one*. People are just getting antsy and expecting it right away.


 just wait to the 22nd mate im gonna piss all over ya


----------



## Finshaggy (Oct 6, 2011)

How?? I'll just say, "Happy new age". And whatever you have to say about happening I'll just have to say. "Read a few history history books, then watch TV. Over the next 40 years you may begin to see the beginning of the new age. But maybe not, and you may be dead before change is seen."


----------



## ginjawarrior (Oct 6, 2011)

Finshaggy said:


> How?? I'll just say, "Happy new age". And whatever you have to say about happening I'll just have to say. "Read a few history history books, then watch TV. Over the next 40 years you may begin to see the beginning of the new age. But maybe not, and you may be dead before change is seen."


 the new age started back around the second world war when computers were invented and man started to accumulate knowledge digitally rather than relying on memory or the written word

so tell me what is going to be the new driving factor in our "new age"

cause if you point at our already burgeoning technological prowess as proof of you claims im gonna have to piss double hard on ya


----------



## THENUMBER1022 (Oct 6, 2011)

I love how confident people are, the same people that know the world isn't ending are the same people who are confident in our modern science, but not only is science flawed, but the universe is spontaneous. Something very well could happen. Maybe tectonic plates shifting, maybe the core will get super heated from a nearby supernova and cook us all. No body knows, so stop being so confident about something we have absolutely no basis of.

They truth is, we fucked up. We let media manipulate our minds and control us, without ever once feeling controlled or limited. We have a lot more potential but the human race is limited by greed. Once we stop making things for affordability and start focusing on longevity, we can focus on the principles of life that we are supposed to focus on.

Like why do we have such a large moon, and only one, and what is it made of, where did it come from, and is it solid? and if satellites indefinitely lose their trajectory and fall to Earth, why doesn't the moon? who's to say this hasn't happened to many other planets or even our own. Whos to say we didn't have a second moon before the incident that wiped out existence and fucked up our climate for thousands of years.


----------



## Farfenugen (Oct 6, 2011)

I can predict one thing that will _certainly_ come to pass, and that is, on December 22nd, 2012 there's going to be a lot of very disappointed and stupid feeling people, plenty of conspiracy nutjobs claiming that the "great upheaval" will actually happen in the next five to ten years, hundreds of websites that "sell" this nonsense also claiming that there was a technical glitch in the calculations and the return of common sense and the belief in reality and that all this silly nonsense should be wiped away from our society because it serves to do _nothing_ but instill fear and doubt in our own self worth.

And if that's not clear enough, to all you silly stupid mental people out there that actually believe in all this nonsense... BLAH BLAH BLAH BLAH fucking BLAH BLAH BLAH!


----------



## ginjawarrior (Oct 6, 2011)

THENUMBER1022 said:


> I love how confident people are, the same people that know the world isn't ending are the same people who are confident in our modern science, but not only is science flawed, but the universe is spontaneous. Something very well could happen. Maybe tectonic plates shifting, maybe the core will get super heated from a nearby supernova and cook us all. No body knows, so stop being so confident about something we have absolutely no basis of.


if a local super nova goes off and heat the core of earth we really real wont be about to feel the effects of it




> They truth is, we fucked up. We let media manipulate our minds and control us, without ever once feeling controlled or limited. We have a lot more potential but the human race is limited by greed. Once we stop making things for affordability and start focusing on longevity, we can focus on the principles of life that we are supposed to focus on.


greed is certainly presnt in the world but it will still be here in 2013 and i doubt even then we'llmanage to get our thumbs out of our arses and start doing anything right but..

it still irrelevant to 2012 



> Like why do we have such a large moon, and only one, and what is it made of, where did it come from, and is it solid? and if satellites indefinitely lose their trajectory and fall to Earth, why doesn't the moon? who's to say this hasn't happened to many other planets or even our own. Whos to say we didn't have a second moon before the incident that wiped out existence and fucked up our climate for thousands of years.


you been reading david icke havent you?


----------



## THENUMBER1022 (Oct 6, 2011)

just because some have chosen to market the idea doesn't negate the concept of a drastic change in the next year and two months or so.


----------



## Finshaggy (Oct 6, 2011)

ginjawarrior said:


> the new age started back around the second world war when computers were invented and man started to accumulate knowledge digitally rather than relying on memory or the written word
> 
> so tell me what is going to be the new driving factor in our "new age"
> 
> cause if you point at our already burgeoning technological prowess as proof of you claims im gonna have to piss double hard on ya



Well then I can piss all over you. THAT was a prediction also. But has been GREATLY disregarded. Many people think the change of ages was somewhere in the 1900's.

And the driving change in the new age will be the coming community of the world.
Pretty soon shit hits the fan. That's the change of ages. All racism, all slavery, all non equality will end. Through peaceful communion, or through war. But once it's all over the world will be a more united place. That and technological advancement, along with a deeper connection with the earth will be the driving forces of the new age, and will be what we use to define it.


----------



## Finshaggy (Oct 6, 2011)

This age was ruled by Saturn, so slavery and stuff. This next age will be Neptune.


----------



## THENUMBER1022 (Oct 6, 2011)

ginjawarrior said:


> if a local super nova goes off and heat the core of earth we really real wont be about to feel the effects of it


I haven't been reading shit. I believe on this date, in December of next year, there will be a spiritual shift. I believe civilization as a whole will wake up to some event, realizing the generations of mistakes we have taught ourselves. I believe a lot of people will change the way in which they live life.


----------



## edsweed (Oct 6, 2011)

its helter skelter man.... come visit me in my desert hideaway.


----------



## THENUMBER1022 (Oct 6, 2011)

furthermore, that quote is borderline signature worthy. No our toes wouldn't burn on our basement floors, millions of homes would be devastated by ash from volcanic eruptions offshore and on land, shit would hit the fucking fan. This would trigger thunderstorms and heat lightning that would continue for years and years. diseases, mass-death from carbomonoxide exposure. economies, farms, streets, wiped out.


----------



## THENUMBER1022 (Oct 6, 2011)

edsweed said:


> its helter skelter man.... come visit me in my desert hideaway.


saving up for my property to fortify myself, if I'm not ready in time, I've got a subaru full of ar15's coming your way. Join or die!


----------



## ginjawarrior (Oct 6, 2011)

Finshaggy said:


> Well then I can piss all over you. THAT was a prediction also. But has been GREATLY disregarded. Many people think the change of ages was somewhere in the 1900's.
> 
> And the driving change in the new age will be the coming community of the world.
> Pretty soon shit hits the fan. That's the change of ages. All racism, all slavery, all non equality will end. Through peaceful communion, or through war. But once it's all over the world will be a more united place. That and technological advancement, along with a deeper connection with the earth will be the driving forces of the new age, and will be what we use to define it.


you really like your predictions dont you?

heres some from history
EDIT bad wall of text heres link

*http://www.abhota.info/end1.htm*


----------



## ginjawarrior (Oct 6, 2011)

THENUMBER1022 said:


> I haven't been reading shit. I believe on this date, in December of next year, there will be a spiritual shift. I believe civilization as a whole will wake up to some event, realizing the generations of mistakes we have taught ourselves. I believe a lot of people will change the way in which they live life.


 have you not met 80% of the people out there do you really think they are "aware" enough to have a "shift" in consciousness?

me when i go out side i see a bunch of idiots who cant want for next episode of "dancing with the stars"


----------



## RavenMochi (Oct 6, 2011)

THENUMBER1022 said:


> I haven't been reading shit. I believe on this date, in December of next year, there will be a spiritual shift. I believe civilization as a whole will wake up to some event, realizing the generations of mistakes we have taught ourselves. I believe a lot of people will change the way in which they live life.


I would love to believe that all at once, the world would have an epiphany as to all the stupid, self destructive shit we do. But I don't see it. I really dont. I think that takes mind boggling amounts of simplification of complex matters. Are the Palestinian's going to magically stop caring that their homes are invaded? Are the Israeli's going to all of a sudden just stop caring about their heritage and the site of their most ancient fallen temple they desperately long to see rebuilt?! What about the Sudan? Are they going to free all the slaves, and give up killing?! Its not just humans either, contrary to popular belief, animals war to. Gorilla's jump and murder each other over territory, hell even ants go to war. Life is by its very nature forged in violence. To think that overnight all life will have a spiritual shift, while romantic, doesn't seem plausible to me. Not that I don't want to believe it, it sounds beautiful, but honestly I just can't swallow it.


----------



## TogTokes (Oct 6, 2011)

Drugs are bad mmkay!


----------



## RavenMochi (Oct 6, 2011)

TogTokes said:


> Drugs are bad mmkay!


  LIAR!!!!


----------



## ginjawarrior (Oct 6, 2011)

RavenMochi said:


> LIAR!!!!


 i dunno with this thread as evidence he might just have a point


----------



## cannabineer (Oct 6, 2011)

ginjawarrior said:


> i dunno with this thread as evidence he might just have a point


 I need to think about that one. Hold on while I reach for my thinking-bowl ... (~suuuuck~) cn


----------



## RavenMochi (Oct 6, 2011)

ginjawarrior said:


> i dunno with this thread as evidence he might just have a point


Guns don't kill people, people kill people. The same principle applies. Its not the drugs fualt if some people can't handle their drugs...


----------



## RavenMochi (Oct 6, 2011)

cannabineer said:


> I need to think about that one. Hold on while I reach for my thinking-bowl ... (~suuuuck~) cn


son of a bitch!!! it won't let me like it, so I'm actively telling you, I like that post...&#8224;LOL&#8224;


----------



## THENUMBER1022 (Oct 6, 2011)

there will always be an evil to wage war upon, but we can do much better.


----------



## RavenMochi (Oct 6, 2011)

THENUMBER1022 said:


> there will always be an evil to wage war upon, but we can do much better.


Now THAT I can believe.


----------



## ginjawarrior (Oct 6, 2011)

RavenMochi said:


> Guns don't kill people, people kill people. The same principle applies. Its not the drugs fualt if some people can't handle their drugs...


 oh no on that one i can certainly agree people can be idiot s without ever going near a drug

its just sometimes drugs make their idiocy slightly more a problem


----------



## THENUMBER1022 (Oct 6, 2011)

slightly more problematic, eh?


----------



## ginjawarrior (Oct 6, 2011)

THENUMBER1022 said:


> slightly more problematic, eh?


 if you were replying/ correcting me then...

that too


----------



## TogTokes (Oct 6, 2011)

ginjawarrior said:


> i dunno with this thread as evidence he might just have a point


 haha indeed.


----------



## tokenbrownguy (Oct 6, 2011)

THENUMBER1022 said:


> I haven't been reading shit. I believe on this date, in December of next year, there will be a spiritual shift. I believe civilization as a whole will wake up to some event, realizing the generations of mistakes we have taught ourselves. I believe a lot of people will change the way in which they live life.


I don't get into prophesy and all that too much, but if you really look at events transpiring across the earth today, one can logically say that there may just be an enlightining occurring currently. With protests happening in the middle east, and huge economic and political changes happening, financial scares are causing uproars here, in our backyards...who knows, maybe this is the change some of us are seeking so desperately.


----------



## Finshaggy (Oct 6, 2011)

ginjawarrior said:


> you really like your predictions dont you?
> 
> heres some from history
> EDIT bad wall of text heres link
> ...


No, this isn't my prediction. This is just what the ages are. I'm not making predictions, that's what it's supposed to be. And not in the next 2 or 3 months. Over the next 50,000 years or more.


----------



## Finshaggy (Oct 6, 2011)

ginjawarrior said:


> have you not met 80% of the people out there do you really think they are "aware" enough to have a "shift" in consciousness?
> 
> me when i go out side i see a bunch of idiots who cant want for next episode of "dancing with the stars"


Dude. Your blind. THE REASON THE SHIFT WILL HAPPEN. Is because of all of the rediculousness like everyone sitting in their houses, watching TV, barely knowing neighbors, not forming tight knit groups for the most part, having a bunch of loose "business relationships" and "acquaintances". THAT IS NOT HOW ANIMALS WORK. We are an organic animal. We can not keep living in this paper/machine world. It has to become more organic itself in order to survive. So these things HAVE TO HAPPEN. Mental borders have to be destroyed. And this time, it will be as a planet, not as a group or nation. An entire planet. THINK. With all the technology, this time WE ALL HAVE TO SHIFT TOGETHER.


----------



## Finshaggy (Oct 6, 2011)

RavenMochi said:


> I would love to believe that all at once, the world would have an epiphany as to all the stupid, self destructive shit we do. But I don't see it. I really dont. I think that takes mind boggling amounts of simplification of complex matters. Are the Palestinian's going to magically stop caring that their homes are invaded? Are the Israeli's going to all of a sudden just stop caring about their heritage and the site of their most ancient fallen temple they desperately long to see rebuilt?! What about the Sudan? Are they going to free all the slaves, and give up killing?! Its not just humans either, contrary to popular belief, animals war to. Gorilla's jump and murder each other over territory, hell even ants go to war. Life is by its very nature forged in violence. To think that overnight all life will have a spiritual shift, while romantic, doesn't seem plausible to me. Not that I don't want to believe it, it sounds beautiful, but honestly I just can't swallow it.


NOT ALL AT ONCE. OVER 50,000 years or more. It begins soon though. VERY VERY small steps have already been taken towards the shift. The invention of electricity is a BIG small step. It will get bigger though for certain.


----------



## cannabineer (Oct 6, 2011)

THENUMBER1022 said:


> there will always be an evil to wage war upon, but we can do much better.


Damn straight. We need better evil. cn


----------



## Finshaggy (Oct 6, 2011)

cannabineer said:


> Damn straight. We need better evil. cn


NOOO we don't. We are evil enough of an evil.


----------



## cannabineer (Oct 6, 2011)

Shaggy, I have a rather uncontrolled love of puns. cn


----------



## ginjawarrior (Oct 6, 2011)

Finshaggy said:


> Dude. Your blind. THE REASON THE SHIFT WILL HAPPEN. Is because of all of the rediculousness like everyone sitting in their houses, watching TV, barely knowing neighbors, not forming tight knit groups for the most part, having a bunch of loose "business relationships" and "acquaintances". THAT IS NOT HOW ANIMALS WORK. We are an organic animal. We can not keep living in this paper/machine world. It has to become more organic itself in order to survive. So these things HAVE TO HAPPEN. Mental borders have to be destroyed. And this time, it will be as a planet, not as a group or nation. An entire planet. THINK. With all the technology, this time WE ALL HAVE TO SHIFT TOGETHER.


 22nd of dec 2012 we're not goona abandon our comps and run to the streets 

unless they reverse smoking ban in pubs you have no hope for you dream



Finshaggy said:


> NOT ALL AT ONCE. OVER 50,000 years or more. It begins soon though. VERY VERY small steps have already been taken towards the shift. The invention of electricity is a BIG small step. It will get bigger though for certain.


 so were already shifted if we taking steps already? or you saying that its gonna take 50000 years to realise this change? cause in last 50 years we done so much more for humanity than could ever been hoped for in whole of our evolution

a 50000 year change slowly starting after 2012 is hardly any sort of climax


----------



## RavenMochi (Oct 6, 2011)

Finshaggy said:


> NOT ALL AT ONCE. OVER 50,000 years or more. It begins soon though. VERY VERY small steps have already been taken towards the shift. The invention of electricity is a BIG small step. It will get bigger though for certain.


over 50,000 years? Then the date means absolutely nothing. It could be any random date pulled out of your ass, over a 50,000 year period?! Seriously, a telephone psychic could make a more meaningful general prediction than that. Over 50,000 years evolution, especially with the aid of science, could take any direction whatsoever. The date/time/prediction mean nothing, if thats the case. Seriously, I could say within 50,000 years some humans will have gills and I would have as high an accuracy rate as that prediction. Not being rude, but yea, thats...why did they even bother?!


----------



## Finshaggy (Oct 6, 2011)

ginjawarrior said:


> 22nd of dec 2012 we're not goona abandon our comps and run to the streets
> 
> unless they reverse smoking ban in pubs you have no hope for you dream
> 
> ...


Steps have already been taken. But it will be over the next 50,000(or more) That the world goes through the next age, and actually can see results of the change. More steps will be taken, more side effects will be a result and eventually all of it comes together to be the description of the new age.


----------



## Finshaggy (Oct 6, 2011)

RavenMochi said:


> over 50,000 years? Then the date means absolutely nothing. It could be any random date pulled out of your ass, over a 50,000 year period?! Seriously, a telephone psychic could make a more meaningful general prediction than that. Over 50,000 years evolution, especially with the aid of science, could take any direction whatsoever. The date/time/prediction mean nothing, if thats the case. Seriously, I could say within 50,000 years some humans will have gills and I would have as high an accuracy rate as that prediction. Not being rude, but yea, thats...why did they even bother?!


Exactly the date means nothing. It is like the end of a calendar year. Just because it is January 1st doesn't mean we see all of the inventions or games for 2012. Same for the ages, just because the age has shifted, does not mean we will automatically see everything that comes of it. It is just a year in sun terms. And age. The sun has gone around the Galaxy, or its arm of the galaxy or whatever.


----------



## Finshaggy (Oct 6, 2011)

I'M NOT PREDICTING. I AM STATING FACTS ABOUT CYCLES. Sorry you misinterpretted that as a prediction. I wasn't trying to make it sound like I was trying to predict. Of course it's vague, I'm describing an age.


----------



## RavenMochi (Oct 7, 2011)

Yea, still having a problem buying it. If anything it could be said to start in the 1700's when we started taking technology seriously again, but even that shits on the fact that the ancient romans and greeks were making use of complex gear systems, steam power, hydraulics, medicine, all of which wouldn't be equaled for at least 1000 years. I think its an ongoing thing in human development and has nothing to do whatsoever with these 'ages' they describe.


----------



## eye exaggerate (Oct 7, 2011)

RavenMochi said:


> Yea, still having a problem buying it. If anything it could be said to start in the 1700's when we started taking technology seriously again, but even that shits on the fact that the ancient romans and greeks were making use of complex gear systems, steam power, hydraulics, medicine, all of which wouldn't be equaled for at least 1000 years. I think its an ongoing thing in human development and has nothing to do whatsoever with these 'ages' they describe.




...on the smaller scale I see growing up as going through different ages or epochs. Whether by pattern recognition on man's part, or the actual archetype itself just 'being', there's a worldwide system of 'rites'. Maybe the whole system has a system of rites. Just a thought


----------



## Finshaggy (Oct 7, 2011)

RavenMochi said:


> Yea, still having a problem buying it. If anything it could be said to start in the 1700's when we started taking technology seriously again, but even that shits on the fact that the ancient romans and greeks were making use of complex gear systems, steam power, hydraulics, medicine, all of which wouldn't be equaled for at least 1000 years. I think its an ongoing thing in human development and has nothing to do whatsoever with these 'ages' they describe.


 All of that was just a build up to electricity, which was one of the SMALL steps. All the other stuff was nothing but a precursor to a precursor.


----------



## RavenMochi (Oct 7, 2011)

Finshaggy said:


> All of that was just a build up to electricity, which was one of the SMALL steps. All the other stuff was nothing but a precursor to a precursor.


Incorrect, the Baghdad Battery was the first known source of electricity and we nothing about its use. You have to remember the Libraries of Alexandira weren't just the technology of one culture. Many cultures we remember as being great traded good and knowledge there. So just because we have 101 bullshit theories, and act like there is no way they had any idea how to utilize it, we damn sure didn't see the antikythera mechanism coming either. So again, this assumption isn't correct.


----------



## cannabineer (Oct 7, 2011)

The Romans didn't have steam power. Hero of Alexandria built his aeolipile spinny thing, but that wasn't (and couldn't be) adapted to powering anything. The engine isn't the only thing. What really kickstarted the industrial revolution was not only a steam engine design that made practical power (as first made by Thomas Lycomen at the start of the 18th century) but also a transmission, initially just an arrangement of pivots and levers to connect the engine to a pump for raising water. cn


----------



## Finshaggy (Oct 7, 2011)

RavenMochi said:


> Incorrect, the Baghdad Battery was the first known source of electricity and we nothing about its use. You have to remember the Libraries of Alexandira weren't just the technology of one culture. Many cultures we remember as being great traded good and knowledge there. So just because we have 101 bullshit theories, and act like there is no way they had any idea how to utilize it, we damn sure didn't see the antikythera mechanism coming either. So again, this assumption isn't correct.


We do know that they weren't using it as a battery, they didn't have any conductors. Look it up, it COULD have worked as a battery but they weren't even thinking like that when they made it.


----------



## Finshaggy (Oct 7, 2011)

cannabineer said:


> The Romans didn't have steam power. Hero of Alexandria built his aeolipile spinny thing, but that wasn't (and couldn't be) adapted to powering anything. The engine isn't the only thing. What really kickstarted the industrial revolution was not only a steam engine design that made practical power (as first made by Thomas Lycomen at the start of the 18th century) but also a transmission, initially just an arrangement of pivots and levers to connect the engine to a pump for raising water. cn


And some people believe that this was the beginning of the new age, some think it was somewhere around the turn of the 1800-1900. I don't.


----------



## RavenMochi (Oct 7, 2011)

cannabineer said:


> The Romans didn't have steam power. Hero of Alexandria built his aeolipile spinny thing, but that wasn't (and couldn't be) adapted to powering anything. The engine isn't the only thing. What really kickstarted the industrial revolution was not only a steam engine design that made practical power (as first made by Thomas Lycomen at the start of the 18th century) but also a transmission, initially just an arrangement of pivots and levers to connect the engine to a pump for raising water. cn


Look into hero and his work with the temples, then get back to me on that. Granted they didn't have an effective steam engine, but they were using steam as a force to animate automatons. I'm quite aware that the first actual 'steam engine' was seen as nothing more then a toy.

The reason it didn't go past this was necessity. Sad to say, it had to do with slaves. In the one part of the roman empire where they did not have abundant slaves is the only part of Rome they found an automated bread factory that was water powered.


----------



## RavenMochi (Oct 7, 2011)

Finshaggy said:


> And some people believe that this was the beginning of the new age, some think it was somewhere around the turn of the 1800-1900. I don't.


Actually the turn of the new age could be said to be over 2000 years ago. It wasn't until the 1800's that we started to catch up to them, and medically, it was probably even longer before we caught up, or more to the point, surpassed, the works of Galen.


----------



## Finshaggy (Oct 7, 2011)

RavenMochi said:


> Actually the turn of the new age could be said to be over 2000 years ago. It wasn't until the 1800's that we started to catch up to them, and medically, it was probably even longer before we caught up, or more to the point, surpassed, the works of Galen.


There are many many predictions. We didn't "catch up" once the date passes and nothing happens, everyone just goes on to wait for the next one.


----------



## cannabineer (Oct 7, 2011)

RavenMochi said:


> Look into hero and his work with the temples, then get back to me on that. Granted they didn't have an effective steam engine, but they were using steam as a force to animate automata. I'm quite aware that the first actual 'steam engine' was seen as nothing more then a toy.
> 
> The reason it didn't go past this was necessity. Sad to say, it had to do with slaves. In the one part of the roman empire where they did not have abundant slaves is the only part of Rome they found an automated bread factory that was water powered.


Oh dear, yes, I forgot that one. Not really a steam engine that, but a hot-air implementation of something remarkably like Thomas Savery's "Miner's Friend" pistonless steam pump.
The more I read about Hero, the cooler he becomes. Wind wheel. Vending machine. (and one for us drug survivors) Syringe. 

Excellent point about slaves. They did remove some incentive to mechanize. Ironically Hero provided the key invention in his syringe - the piston and cylinder. just pure bad luck that the practical application of that with steam had to wait about 1600 years. cn


----------



## RavenMochi (Oct 7, 2011)

cannabineer said:


> Oh dear, yes, I forgot that one. Not really a steam engine that, but a hot-air implementation of something remarkably like Thomas Savery's "Miner's Friend" pistonless steam pump.
> The more I read about Hero, the cooler he becomes. Wind wheel. Vending machine. (and one for us drug survivors) Syringe.
> 
> Excellent point about slaves. They did remove some incentive to mechanize. Ironically Hero provided the key invention in his syringe - the piston and cylinder. just pure bad luck that the practical application of that with steam had to wait about 1600 years. cn


Dude, thats no lie, hero was the shit. They were a hair away from having cars, had shit not collapsed the way it had. Can you imagine where technology would be now?!! We could quite literally be 1600 years ahead of where we are now. *sighs* Such a bitch. 

With that said, I would love to see some of his creations remade. Thats a museum I would travel to, I don't care where it was located.


----------



## cannabineer (Oct 7, 2011)

Finshaggy said:


> And some people believe that this was the beginning of the new age, some think it was somewhere around the turn of the 1800-1900. I don't.


Imo there are very few events in history that deserve being called the end of one era and the beginning of another. Even fewer of those are appreciable as they happen. The industrial revolution raised steam (so to speak) gradually, almost steplessly. We have just finished a century of unprecedented technical progress, with the social adjustments that such progress necessarily caused and is still causing. The railroad, the motorcar, the airplane, the jet airplane, antibiotics, the orbital rocket, the nuclear bomb ... which of these is worthy to be the harbinger of the new era? In combination, I do think that these inventions and their implementation have placed us in a new sort of age of man. But deciding on exactly which and when is artificial, arbitrary imo. cn


----------



## cannabineer (Oct 7, 2011)

RavenMochi said:


> Dude, thats no lie, hero was the shit. They were a hair away from having cars, had shit not collapsed the way it had. Can you imagine where technology would be now?!! We could quite literally be 1600 years ahead of where we are now. *sighs* Such a bitch.


But look at the bright side. They left the coal and oil for us. I so very much hope that we find a new power source - controlled fusion is the horse on which I'm betting - before fossil fuel gets mined out of being economically practical. 



> With that said, I would love to see some of his creations remade. Thats a museum I would travel to, I don't care where it was located.


Me too. Road trip!! A local friend (who tests quite thoroughly hemp-negative) shares my fascination with the early atomic age. We're planning a road trip to the Trinity Site next year on the day they open the site to the public. One of my favorite owned DVDs is "Trinity and Beyond" about nuclear bomb testing. So beautiful, so dangerous. 

If I were rich ... I'd commission such a museum. (Well half of it ... the other wing would be devoted to liquid-fueled rocketry.) I used to live in the Washington DC area, and one of my meccas was the old Museum of History and Technology. They had magnificently geeky displays of the machinery that built the last 250 years of awesomeness. then they RUINED it, tore out all the cool insider stuff and replaced it with pop culture. I express strong disapproval.  cn


----------



## RavenMochi (Oct 7, 2011)

It'll either be controlled fusion or anti-matter reactors. Right now the efficiency at harvesting anti-matter is horrible, but so was nuclear energy when it was in its infancy.


----------



## Finshaggy (Oct 7, 2011)

cannabineer said:


> Imo there are very few events in history that deserve being called the end of one era and the beginning of another. Even fewer of those are appreciable as they happen. The industrial revolution raised steam (so to speak) gradually, almost steplessly. We have just finished a century of unprecedented technical progress, with the social adjustments that such progress necessarily caused and is still causing. The railroad, the motorcar, the airplane, the jet airplane, antibiotics, the orbital rocket, the nuclear bomb ... which of these is worthy to be the harbinger of the new era? In combination, I do think that these inventions and their implementation have placed us in a new sort of age of man. But deciding on exactly which and when is artificial, arbitrary imo. cn


THAT'S WHAT I'M SAYING. These are the "Small Steps". We think of them as "Huge accomplishments" But IT GET'S BETTER.


----------



## RavenMochi (Oct 7, 2011)

Finshaggy said:


> THAT'S WHAT I'M SAYING. These are the "Small Steps". We think of them as "Huge accomplishments" But IT GET'S BETTER.


But thats a natural progression that literally has nothing to do with their 'cycles' as this progression has been going on for quite literally thousands of years.


----------



## Finshaggy (Oct 7, 2011)

BLEH... TE CYCLES ARE JUST TE NATURAL PROGRESSION. Read up on your Hindu, first human text. First time someone felt such a great force in their words that they needed to write it down. So they invented writing.


----------



## mindphuk (Oct 7, 2011)

RavenMochi said:


> It'll either be controlled fusion or anti-matter reactors. Right now the efficiency at harvesting anti-matter is horrible, but so was nuclear energy when it was in its infancy.


A Princeton plasma physicist is at the beach when he discovers an ancient looking oil lantern sticking out of the sand. He rubs the sand off with a towel and a genie pops out. The genie offers to grant him one wish. The physicist retrieves a map of the world from his car an circles the Middle East and tells the genie, 'I wish you to bring peace in this region'. 

After 10 long minutes of deliberation, the genie replies, 'Gee, there are lots of problems there with Lebanon, Iraq, Israel, and all those other places. This is awfully embarrassing. I've never had to do this before, but I'm just going to have to ask you for another wish. This one is just too much for me'. 

Taken aback, the physicist thinks a bit and asks, 'I wish that the Princeton tokamak would achieve scientific fusion energy break-even.' 

After another deliberation the genie asks, 'Could I see that map again?'


----------



## cannabineer (Oct 7, 2011)

lol - I knew a guy who was a grad student at the plasma physics lab there. He got rather offended when I referred to the flagship instrument as the Beryllium Bagel. cn


----------



## Finshaggy (Oct 23, 2011)

Apocalypse Poem
http://www.adultswim.com/bumps/FinShaggy/apocolypse-poem.html


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Oct 23, 2011)

the world will get fucked and the only thing left wil be Bigfoot


----------



## eye exaggerate (Nov 16, 2011)

...was just reading about how the stone is an altar. It represents a cross. It is a 'prescription' to unite one's sexual and mental 'powers'. Neat stuff 

...it also mentions 'mystic pride' again. I guess it is asking that we not become fckheads along the way


----------



## Finshaggy (Nov 16, 2011)

eye exaggerate said:


> ...was just reading about how the stone is an altar. It represents a cross. It is a 'prescription' to unite one's sexual and mental 'powers'. Neat stuff
> 
> ...it also mentions 'mystic pride' again. I guess it is asking that we not become fckheads along the way


That's pretty cool


----------



## Dont Fear The Reefer (Nov 20, 2011)

The Mayans didn't know shit, they all died out... We will still be here on 12 22 2012....


----------



## silasraven (Nov 21, 2011)

GalacticFederation said:


> the world is changing as i speak, right now there is a comet outside in solar system, Comet ELEnin is going to be align with the Sun and Earth on 09/27/2011,
> 
> it might cause earthquakes and will evolve the consciousnesses of Man
> 
> ...


 telepathy and self healing are impossible. it doesnt work like that. dont try to play god bro you wont like the out come


----------



## Smoke Friend (Nov 21, 2011)

*11/11/11 could stand for 11+11+11 witch is 33. The pyramids are at a 33 angle, the highest rank in the masons is 33 degree. also note that pyramids are one of the best structures to channel energy, good or bad. Just some facts that are good to know.

As for healing well, id say removing negative thoughs and doings and replacing them whit positive and helpful doings is a good way to "heal" you're self. : )
*


----------



## Dont Fear The Reefer (Nov 21, 2011)

All the Mayans did was sit around smokin weed, drinking bud and sacrificing virgins (What a waste)


----------



## eye exaggerate (Nov 21, 2011)

Dont Fear The Reefer said:


> The Mayans didn't know shit, they all died out... We will still be here on 12 22 2012....


......ain?

Of course, and none of them are looking to build someone a cheap shed in California right about now


----------



## Finshaggy (Nov 24, 2011)

Dont Fear The Reefer said:


> The Mayans didn't know shit, they all died out... We will still be here on 12 22 2012....


 They didn't "Die out" there is no evidence of that. They "Disappeared" and there are still tribes that claimm lineage I believe. I think there were some one "An Idiot Abroad"
[video=youtube;9ah_A0zpsLg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9ah_A0zpsLg[/video] 


Dont Fear The Reefer said:


> All the Mayans did was sit around smokin weed, drinking bud and sacrificing virgins (What a waste)


 That sounds like the fuckin life. Except I'd have a different plan for the virgins  Why are you hating?


----------



## Dont Fear The Reefer (Nov 24, 2011)

http://ambergriscaye.com/museum/digit12.html


----------

